# What are you most excited about - right now?



## torsie24

Throughout the day I go through phases of being excited about different aspects of my upcoming trip.

They change every couple of hours or so.

I'm assuming as a typical DISer that I can't be the only one?

So - what aspect of your upcoming trip are you most excited about right now?


----------



## torsie24

For me at the moment:

The sailaway party on DCL, holding a cocktail and hearing the horn!


----------



## T16GEM

for me at the moment it's booking it!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

That the ash cloud MIGHT be deminishing 

Seriously though,right now I'm looking forward to the buzz I get when I see MY Virgin plane for the first time.Am I allowed two. Ok, also seeing my two childrens faces when we wake them up at 5.30am and tell they are not going to schoolI'm filling up just thinking about it!


----------



## torsie24

ChipnDaleRule said:


> That the ash cloud MIGHT be deminishing
> 
> Seriously though,right now I'm looking forward to the buzz I get when I see MY Virgin plane for the first time.Am I allowed two. *Ok, also seeing my two childrens faces when we wake them up at 5.30am and tell they are not going to schoolI'm filling up just thinking about it!*



Awwww, how wonderful!! What lucky kids you have! I can't wait to do that one day!! Take photos!


----------



## earthelves

Well have 2 Trips out to Disney one in Autumn then one at Xmas Seriously considering a Cruise aboard the Disney Magic either in May or Aug & guess what i am more EXCITED about?? My Disney Christmas Trip


----------



## jjk

Staying at AKL for the first time


----------



## Chilly

I'm excited about the FOOD!


----------



## mandymouse

As I've been sorting out my Fish Extender gifts today, I guess I'm really looking forward to my Cruise in 7 weeks .. I can't wait


----------



## Trixster

The first sight of TOT when I drive onto disney property in 74 days time.


----------



## torsie24

Trixster said:


> The first sight of TOT when I drive onto disney property in 74 days time.


Oooh, yeah, I love being in the queue in the ToT 'Boiler Room' and then waiting for your lift and watching the hand tick down the floors of the building!


----------



## jockey

Love this thread! I am excited about my first Disney cruise! There are some great Disers on the creative forums who have designed magnets for me so I have been busy printing those the past few weeks and making tshirts etc.

We are also doing the DDP for the first time so can't wait for that!


----------



## taylor91

ChipnDaleRule said:


> That the ash cloud MIGHT be deminishing



Agreed!!

I'm looking forward to the flight  then I know i'm on my way.  Then the walk down Main Street in MK... gets me every time


----------



## crabbie1

jjk said:


> Staying at AKL for the first time



Me too. Have always wanted to stay here and my DB has booked it for 5 days for my 40th birthday. Believe it or not I am looking forward to the 5 night off site experience as havent done this since 2005. Nice to try the different resturants.Also SSR as never stayed there either.All in all-the whole jolly lot really. Still lots of planning to do but also lots of saving

Are you staying DVC in savannah studio,one bed or in the hotel?


----------



## jjk

crabbie1 said:


> Are you staying DVC in savannah studio,one bed or in the hotel?



in the Hotel


----------



## missdopey

Eating at Ohana, Cape May Cafe, Le Cellier etc, and trying out lots of Disney cocktails while i'm at it!


----------



## WSussex

The drive to the airport - all the packing is done - and its all there for the taking can't wait roll on June 16th!!!!!!
 soooooooooo excited

Sx


----------



## Ann B

An evening spent strolling round the boardwalk!  Can't wait.


----------



## scojos

WSussex said:


> The drive to the airport - all the packing is done - and its all there for the taking can't wait roll on June 16th!!!!!!
> soooooooooo excited
> 
> Sx



you have packed already i thought only i did that!!
my shopping is done, just need to wash and pack it!
i pack in big ziplock bags so "outfits" are done, no searching for matching outfits when we could be hitting the parks

looking forward too-
victoria and alberts
every other restaurant if im honest!
dole whip and ice cream sandwich
(food theme here)
seeing wishes (might not cry this time


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Mine is even though we told the kids of their surprise trip to orlando at easter, my niece asking if we can swim with the dolphins, and me saying sorry too expensive .............. so mine is looking at her face on the day of the dolphin swim when she wakes up to her invite to discovery cove and t shirt.


----------



## gemmybear83

Getting my photo taken with captain mickey!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

i'm not excited at all now  all this cloud business has brought out my anxiety


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am excited about taking a DVC tour - Dh just said that if we really love OKW we can look into it!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Natasha&Matt said:


> i'm not excited at all now  all this cloud business has brought out my anxiety



Positive thinking! You _will_ get there. Promise 

I'm most looking forward to doing new things, such as finally doing Busch Gardens, a day at Clearwater beach, Kennedy Space Centre and possibly going down to Miami for a couple of days too. Oh and Halloween Horror Nights at Universal! 
Lord, will we fit _an_y Disney time into 2 weeks?


----------



## wickesy

Arriving at Dover and seeing the Disney Magic for the first time.


----------



## Claire L

For my next trip I am most excited about showing DBF around as he has never been to Disney before but so wants to go. There is also the possibility that his Mum who lives in the US may visit for 3 nights, so then I would have two newbies to show around


----------



## eddiemcgarrigle

Stepping through the doors of Glasgow Airport, knowing that the ash cloud has gone and my plane will be leaving as scheduled.  My holiday always starts as soon as we are at the airport but that blooming ash cloud is causing some headaches.


----------



## tinks_1989

I was thinking the exact same thing this morning 

Mine changes every time I think about it but deep down the thing I am looking forward to the most is spending two weeks away with My new husband ;D


----------



## tinks_1989

WSussex said:


> The drive to the airport - all the packing is done - and its all there for the taking can't wait roll on June 16th!!!!!!
> soooooooooo excited
> 
> Sx



ha i love packing really far in advance too lol


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I can't wait to step out of the airport and feel the sun on my face!!!


----------



## torsie24

I can't wait to hear the "Welcome, welcome, welcome" of the MK opening show!!!!!!

And I CANNOT wait to walk down my AKL corridor and walk through that amazing lobby, then through Zawadi and out and down to the bus stop on that first morning too!

Then I can't wait to hear the bus man!!!!!!!!!

Can you tell I'm in a Disney mood tonight?!?!


----------



## CustardTart

Right now, I am most excited about that moment when you first step out of the airport and feel that fabulous Florida heat... 

And I just cannot wait to spend some quality time with Claire in our Happiest Place On Earth...


----------



## Dollyrar

Right now, I am thinking of devouring my first steak and bloomin onion at The Outback Steakhouse! My juices are literally flowing at the thought!! 

Great thread by thew way! I can see this one running and running!


----------



## Winnie McPooh

Fab thread 
At the moment It's got to be getting off the plane into the wonderful Florida sunshine


----------



## Twilight Terror

The thing that makes me most excited at this moment is that the airports are open! *just waiting to hear the planes fly overhead again* 

The fact that it's only a handful of days (only 5 non-working days!!!) before we leave makes me a little depressed, as always, I won't be ready to go! Mentally I will, but physically I won't!

Then, I think about the sunshine and touching down on the runway at OIA and saying "Yay, I'm home again!"


----------



## Dollyrar

I'm listening to K92fm right now on the internet before work (It's a Florida country music station), and "It's five o'clock somewhere" just came on, so right now I'm thinking of a Margherita on 'The porch of Indecision' at Margaritaville! So much better than sitting in a stinking office for the next 9 hours!!


----------



## PChef

I'm looking forward to making my ADRs tomorrow!!!! Gonna have to go to work first so won't be doing them till 3pm though!


----------



## suzybear6

PChef said:


> I'm looking forward to making my ADRs tomorrow!!!! Gonna have to go to work first so won't be doing them till 3pm though!



Arghhhh you've just reminded me that I have got to do my ADRs tomorrow...guess we are going out on the same day (19th Oct?). Oh I'm not sure I'm excited...more like a bit nervous...but then it is exciting too. I think I will be more excited once I've made the ADRs and I know I've got the ones I want 

Luv Suzy


----------



## grannyed

Hearing someone say    "The taxi is here"     on the day we set off to Manchester airport


----------



## PChef

suzybear6 said:


> Arghhhh you've just reminded me that I have got to do my ADRs tomorrow...guess we are going out on the same day (19th Oct?).Luv Suzy



Hi! Yes we fly out on Oct 19th with BA from Gatwick! I had my ADR list all sorted but now youngest son and DH may go to Kennedy one day so may need to adjust for that! We are staying at Beach Club for 6 nights, how about you?


----------



## Pinky166

CustardTart said:


> Right now, I am most excited about that moment when you first step out of the airport and feel that fabulous Florida heat...
> 
> And I just cannot wait to spend some quality time with Claire in our Happiest Place On Earth...




Me too hun.  It is going to be FAB-U-LOUS!!! 

The thing I am most looking forward to at the moment is waving goodbye to our husbands as we head through security!    

I am looking forward to walking out of MCO & smelling that fresh Florida air! 

Also exploring Bay Lake Towers!!!


----------



## suzybear6

PChef said:


> Hi! Yes we fly out on Oct 19th with BA from Gatwick! I had my ADR list all sorted but now youngest son and DH may go to Kennedy one day so may need to adjust for that! We are staying at Beach Club for 6 nights, how about you?



We're flying out with Virgin from Gatwick...might bump into you at the airport! What time is your flight? Ours is 13:00hrs.

Oh I love the look of the Beach Club, but I reckon the theming would be lost on my young children so we are going with their choice of AS Movies!  

It's handy I'm on nights at the moment so I will be home tomorrow morning, but I will need many cups of coffee to get my brain working well enough to make the ADRs! This will definitely be me tomorrow morning... 

Luv Suzy


----------



## scottish mum

I was most excited about staying at the beach club and swimming in SAB for the 1st time, but since I made my ADR's I am most excited for my little girl getting to have breakfast at CRT.


----------



## torsie24

Today I'm excited about riding Dinosuar!!!!

"Computer, what are you tracking"


----------



## CustardTart

torsie24 said:


> Today I'm excited about riding Dinosuar!!!!
> 
> "Computer, what are you tracking"



"Not our dino.."

Love that ride!!! 

Today I am mostly excited about buying the Premier Annual Pass that I can use at both WDW and DL over the next 12 months!!!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Today im excited that i might actually still be going to Orlando 

I can't wait for the moment i come out of the airport and the heat hits me in the face


----------



## T16GEM

I'm excited about when the pilot comes over the tannoy to say "Welcome to ORLANDO the temperature is @@ and local time is @@@" when we land!


----------



## wideeyes

Booking our next Disney holiday. DL california for 2011.


----------



## disneydafty

Ann B said:


> An evening spent strolling round the boardwalk!  Can't wait.



That's one of my favourites too


----------



## Chilly

Watching Wishes in front of the castle.


----------



## Soprano

Food was my first thought seeing this thread!


----------



## fizz13

I asked my boys and got the responses:
DS6 said Test Track, while doing his own happy dance and big grin when asked

DS8 said seeing the characters again, especially Tigger

My response would be going under the purple arch and knowing I'm on property again, staying offsite is kind of depressing right now but I'm sure I'll be fine once I'm there


----------



## CustardTart

Today, I'm mostly excited at the prospect of enjoying a drink in Bay Lake Tower's Top of the World lounge and watching Wishes from a different vantage point...


----------



## fav_is_tink

Im most excited about locking the front door behind me [knowing there is no work for two weeks] and heading off to Glasgow Airport with an on time flight knowing I'm off to my happy place...........only 9 weeks on Saturday


----------



## mazz1

i'm most excited about wearing my birthday badge in disney, since we booked the flights it seems very real and i can hardly wait, even my dh said recently we seem to wishing this year away counting down the days


----------



## suzybear6

I'm really excited because I'm actually on the phone to Disney waiting to book my Fantasmic package 

Done the rest online and got what I wanted! 

Luv Suzy


----------



## Julia Ann

My excitement is and will be mixed with a bit of anxiety - we will have saved for so long for our next trip (money is tight at the moment with only one wage coming in) and it will be the first time with our DD.  The excitment will be to see our DD little face light up at everything we see but the anxiety will be if anything should happen to jeopadise the trip (illnesses/flights/volcanos)...lets keep fingers crossed for positive thinking


----------



## Pinky166

Today I am most looking forward to our trip to Jelly Rolls.  Neither of us have been before so it will be fun!


----------



## stacy87

T16GEM said:


> I'm excited about when the pilot comes over the tannoy to say "Welcome to ORLANDO the temperature is @@ and local time is @@@" when we land!




OMG this for me too! I love that part of the flight - especially since we're on the ground at that point!


----------



## Dollyrar

Coconut shrimp at Bubba Gumps! AMAZING!


----------



## torsie24

Pinky166 said:


> Today I am most looking forward to our trip to Jelly Rolls.  Neither of us have been before so it will be fun!


Ooooh, I'm super excited to go to Jellyrolls!!

That smiley is AMAZING!!!!! 

Today I'm excited about checking into the Floridian with my two bridesmaids and us getting our golden keys and getting into the magic RPC elevator and then finding our room and seeing our view!!! (And then maybe eating a bit too much from the lounge!)


----------



## MrsTigger

Great Thread!

I'm very excited about arriving at AKL and being wowed!!


----------



## Kath2003

Seeing my cats again - hopefully - on Monday. We should have been separated for 14 days - if we make it home from the USA this weekend, it will be 23 days since we saw them


----------



## torsie24

MrsTigger said:


> Great Thread!
> 
> I'm very excited about arriving at AKL and being wowed!!


Aww, you will be!

We couldn't believe it when we first stepped into the lobby.

There was a CM playing a drum and all little kids dancing, and we were like zombies where we'd been up for 23 hours, it was like being in this amazing, beautiful, surreal other world!


----------



## wideeyes

I am now excited about rearranging my dates for November so I can see Hanson at epcot.


----------



## vikkymax

For me also booking for it and days spent in anticipation are the best!


----------



## torsie24

Right now I am sooo impatient for and excited about getting on the ME, pulling up at AKL, going to me room, then down to the Mara to get my mug and some sweet sweet rootbeer and having a big disney smile back on my face.


----------



## taylor91

I'm excited that its my last exam on Friday!! Then I can start holiday shopping and getting very excited


----------



## heatherbelle

Seeing HPW and staying at the Hard Rock hotel, even if it is only for 1 night.  Somewhere I thought we would never be able to afford, but thanks to the glitch we can.


----------



## Dollyrar

That 4 months from now will be our first full day in Florida, and I'll have been on the Forbidden Journey, had a nice cool butterbeer in the sun, and will still have the whole rest of my holiday ahead of me


----------



## T16GEM

Glad to see this thread again 

I am most excited that over the past 5 years or so I have been chatting online to about 7-8 ladies from the US boards who I met on the Moms to be thread when I was pregnant with DD.  We have all become pretty good friends and talk all the time, well anyway we have all decided to meet up next April at WDW it will be the first time that I have actually met them all in person.  So I am super excited that our dates fit in with this!


----------



## T16GEM

wideeyes said:


> I am now excited about rearranging my dates for November so I can see Hanson at epcot.



*The Hanson?? *


----------



## Pinky166

I am most excited about seeing Karen at the airport on Saturday morning as we squeal with delight that our trip has finally begun!!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Am v excited about checking into SSR at lunchtime and then WALKING to Earl of Sandwich for lunch! The Earl within walking distance . . . I'll be living the dream!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTigger

Waking up at silly o'clock to get the taxi to the airport LOL just about the only time I will be excited about getting out of bed but it wouldnt feel like a holiday if I didnt get up early.


----------



## scojos

just paid my balance so im looking forward to sundaes at ghiradellis and floating round the lazy river...not at the same time


----------



## MrsTigger

Today I am most excited about going to CG and hopefully watching the fireworks after our meal.


----------



## PaulaSB12

I have to pay my balance in a few days but am waiting to see if I can go.  My mother is ill still and we are waiting to get her treatment dates if they are ok I can go but if not I get to cancel.  I am starting to think that last years holiday is the last one I will get at all because of my mothers age.  I know its selfish but if I have to cancel its going to be so hard to try and say bon voyage to my sister as she is going to disney at the same time I am booked.  BTW way it seems that the reason we are still waiting is her doctor is on holiday surely another doctor could set up  treatment dates.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Today I'm most looking forward to the three hour drive to the airport... I sing "summer holiday" all the way! At first Tony smiles, then gets grumpy, then eventually joins in and sings along! I love it! Along the way we stop at Lakeside for some Krispy Kreme donuts to eat in the hotel ... I love travel day!!!


----------



## Dollyrar

I've been thinking about Bubba Gumps coconut shrimp all morning. Yum!


----------



## torsie24

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Today I'm most looking forward to the three hour drive to the airport... I sing "summer holiday" all the way! At first Tony smiles, then gets grumpy, then eventually joins in and sings along! I love it! Along the way we stop at Lakeside for some Krispy Kreme donuts to eat in the hotel ... I love travel day!!!




Did you know a Taco Bell is opening in Lakeside in the next few weeks?!?!?!


----------



## tinks_1989

I am excited about eating at sanaa after seeing some restaurant pictures


----------



## thelittlemermaid1983

I'm excited about the drive from the airport to the villa when we arrive in Florida  I'm a bit impatient with q's so my holiday starts when we get out of the airport.


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Looking forward to seeing what WDW looks like decorated for Christmas (have seen it "normal" and seen it for Hallowe'en)...and look on DH's face when he finds out he's going to MVMCP to see "fake" snow fall on Main Street....(like we won't have about 2 feet of the stuff to shovel out of the drive way when we get home from Disney a couple of days later..).

What I'm NOT looking forward to??? How dismal my own Christmas decorations will look after being surrounded by beautiful ones for an entire week....


----------



## CustardTart

Today I am mostly excited about Claire and I toasting our trip with a glass of something fizzy in the BA lounge at Gatwick on Saturday morning - that's when my hols really begin...


----------



## torsie24

CustardTart said:


> Today I am mostly excited about Claire and I toasting our trip with a glass of something fizzy in the BA lounge at Gatwick on Saturday morning - that's when my hols really begin...


Jealous!!


----------



## torsie24

torsie24 said:


> Jealous!!


I am most excited to hear the Bus mans voice on our first morning on the way to the MK.

"Hello Everyone and welcome aboard the Disney Transportation System, we're on our way to Magic Kingdom...."

And then on the way home:

"Hello Everyone and welcome aboard the Disney Transportation System, we hope you've had a wonderful day here at Magic Kingdom. We're on our way to Animal Kingdom Lodge, an Arfican Paradise where animal roam free in the savannahs surrounding your resort...."

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I love the bus man!!!


----------



## Soopafly

I am most excited about arriving at the Polynesian for a 14 night stay after a long tiring flight


----------



## mollies_mum

I'm most excited about the first time my 1 year old son (still in my tummy) meets Mickey Mouse as well as DD10 getting to be a brilliant big sister taking him on some rides and showing him all the Disney things she loves


----------



## paul_toria96

Today I am most excited about the fact that we have just signed our last cheque and everything is paid for.

Here's to drinking wine/beer in the hot tub


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

MrsTigger said:


> Waking up at silly o'clock to get the taxi to the airport LOL just about the only time I will be excited about getting out of bed but it wouldnt feel like a holiday if I didnt get up early.



I love that too! Ever since the days have been a bot warmer I have been thinking of just that! 

I got my old ponchos out to air today! And found the pool bits in the garage. Everything paid and sorted - I even have the sun cream!

Sixty days!!


----------



## wickesy

Driving down to Dover, seeing the Disney Magic and stepping on board for the first time


----------



## CustardTart

wickesy said:


> Driving down to Dover, seeing the Disney Magic and stepping on board for the first time



Oh David, I am so envious - that will be one very special moment... Enjoy!!!


----------



## torsie24

We've just decided (finally!) which room we're having at the GF, and it guarantees that our door will open straight out onto the lobby.

So I'm super excited to walk out of my room and listen to the band playing.


----------



## tinks_1989

hearing 

Por Favor Mantengase Alejado De Las Puertas

for the first time of the trip and every time it always makes me smile


----------



## torsie24

I'm really excited for park hours day!!!

And then TGM best worst day guide day!!!

I make an intricate series of mini post its, for each morning and afternoon of the trip with various options for those days.

So for Day 2 there will be morning post its for each park that TGM says is a good day, and the same for evening.

Then I give them all to jack, and he sticks out the days, and we move them around until we have a good spread of all the parks and space for rest etc.

Then we add in the ADRs and we're good to book!

Eeeeeeee - I love planning!


----------



## paul_toria96

Today we are just starting to talk about which ride to go on first at MK, oh we can't wait


----------



## Disbabe

What am I most excited about.........................EVERYTHING!!

Seriously - we are going with my sister, husband and neice, who have never been to the USA (never mind disney) before. I have planned the whole 3 weeks whilst we are there and given them the itinerary - but they just have no idea at the moment - so I can't wait to see the looks on their faces!!


----------



## MrsTigger

Today I am most excited about the hotels!! 

I have never stepped foot in a WDW hotel, I have just been looking at some pictures and it reminded how big everything is there so I think I will be pretty impressed when we go and have a nose.


----------



## paul_toria96

Today it has to be seeing the castle for the first time, I can't wait for those goose bumps


----------



## arielrocks

today I am excited about it being 4 MONTHS TILL WE GO!!!!


----------



## Dollyrar

I've just been e-mailed my villa booking forms this morning, so I am now most excited about lazing in our private pool & jacuzzi at midnight, resting my tired legs after commando'ing it around the parks!


----------



## torsie24

Today I'm excited about waking up early (VERY EARLY ) on our first morning and having 3 whole weeks ahead of us!


----------



## 2Tiggies

tinks_1989 said:


> hearing
> 
> Por Favor Mantengase Alejado De Las Puertas
> 
> for the first time of the trip and every time it always makes me smile



Oh I love that too - so much that it is the text alert on my phone! 

I also like the Disney Bus welcome  

Right now I am getting excited about booking our airport hotel (yes, that's right - after all the debating I still haven't done it!)


----------



## MrsTigger

Today I'm looking forward to strolling around Epcot World Showcase in the sunshine


----------



## jjk

today I am excited about paying off my balance for my room at AKL


----------



## torsie24

Today I'm excited about DHS!!

I jsut signed up tot touringplans and its saying that our first day is best for DHS.

So we'll be going to rope drop, doing the TSM fastpass dash, and then having our first ride of the trip on Tower of Terror!!! Yaaaay!

Then I think we'll visit One Man's Dream until its time for TSM.


----------



## 2Tiggies

torsie24 said:


> Today I'm excited about DHS!!
> 
> I jsut signed up tot touringplans and its saying that our first day is best for DHS.
> 
> So we'll be going to rope drop, doing the TSM fastpass dash, and then having our first ride of the trip on Tower of Terror!!! Yaaaay!
> 
> Then I think we'll visit One Man's Dream until its time for TSM.



Oh I love TP!  It is so worth the little amount of money!  

I am really excited now because I decided to call Disney Dining last night as I have never been able to retrieve my first block of ressies on line.  The CM went through them one by one and as I expected, they are all there, but it was great to connect with Disney and made it feel all the more REAL!  Goosebumps when I went to bed


----------



## Disney owl

Today I've booked our Discovery Cove tickets & that's got me excited


----------



## torsie24

Disney owl said:


> Today I've booked our Discovery Cove tickets & that's got me excited


 Awesome!!

I think we've decided which day we're doing this on our trip, so it's exciting!


----------



## Dollyrar

torsie24 said:


> Today I'm excited about DHS!!
> 
> I jsut signed up tot touringplans and its saying that our first day is best for DHS.
> 
> So we'll be going to rope drop, doing the TSM fastpass dash, and then having our first ride of the trip on Tower of Terror!!! Yaaaay!
> 
> Then I think we'll visit One Man's Dream until its time for TSM.



I love One Man's Dream 

Just be careful with making too many plans this far out based on touringplans.com info. I made all sorts of plans a few months ago with it, and when the dates for MNSSHP came out it changed pretty much every single day's best park! They've stayed the same since then though, which is good. I absolutely swear by the site still, as on our last 3 week Florida holiday we didn't queue for ANYTHING more than 15 minutes the whole time by using the touring plans and best day info


----------



## stephensmum

torsie24 said:


> Today I'm excited about DHS!!
> 
> I jsut signed up tot touringplans and its saying that our first day is best for DHS.
> 
> So we'll be going to rope drop, doing the TSM fastpass dash, and then having our first ride of the trip on Tower of Terror!!! Yaaaay!
> 
> Then I think we'll visit One Man's Dream until its time for TSM.


Is touring plans, tourguide Mickey? (Mike even) must have mickey on the brain!


----------



## torsie24

stephensmum said:


> Is touring plans, tourguide Mickey? (Mike even) must have mickey on the brain!


haha, no they are two different things.

Both great though! I have both.


----------



## stephensmum

I know Tour Guide Mike is on line info, can you tell me about Touring plans? is that on line, how much is it?


----------



## torsie24

stephensmum said:


> I know Tour Guide Mike is on line info, can you tell me about Touring plans? is that on line, how much is it?


It's about £7, but if you have the unofficial guide 2010 you can get it half price!

It has a crowd prediction calendar for the next 365 days, and also a best/worst park day guide.

I wouldn't say it's as thorough as TGM, but TGM won't have info until the 180 day mark, and I'm too impatient to wait, so touring plans has been really great for me!

It also has touring plans and crowd/ride cheat sheets for each park. 

I think both are great.


----------



## torsie24

Today Jack & I have been really excited about the Magical Express ride.

We will have at least 4 other people, all 1st timers, riding with us to AKL and we can't wait to point out Tower of Terror, EE and the Tree of Life to them on the way in!!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, how exciting!


----------



## scotlass

Today Im most excited about Harry Potter.

My friend is there right now and left me a message on FB saying it is........

AWESOME !!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Really excited because in the last 10 days I have booked my airport hotel, airport lounge and FINALLY got my travel insurance .... oh and had a double digit dance!  Now I am going to put all my confirmations into my travel document holder.


----------



## sullyandsid

Really excited today as we managed to get train tickets from our home town to Manchester Airport for £12.50. We have now paid in full, got the flights, booked the tours, got ADR's, booked magical express, hotel the night before we fly out.

All thats left is to get dollars and the count down to the end of August.


----------



## 2Tiggies

sullyandsid said:


> Really excited today as we managed to get train tickets from our home town to Manchester Airport for £12.50. We have now paid in full, got the flights, booked the tours, got ADR's, booked magical express, hotel the night before we fly out.
> 
> All thats left is to get dollars and the count down to the end of August.



Cool!   How long is the train journey?


----------



## Dollyrar

All I've been thinking about this weekend is Universal  I've booked a night at the Hard Rock Hotel in order to take advantage of unlimited Express for our first two full days holiday in October, as well as gain early entry into WWOHP both days. The in-laws don't know that I've done this, so I'm really looking forward to giving them a truly relaxing start to the holiday


----------



## scojos

been to merry hill today, toget last few bits for case (new crocs for scott and dh, swimming cossie for me, and a few other bits)
have a bag ready to go in suitcase..with swim shoes from lidl, so im done, thats it, no more shopping
everything is done, booked dh the magic behind our steam trains tour for fathers day and no just need to get some more dollars, trying to be reasonable this year, not doing too much shopping due to reduced baggage allowance!
dh even asked about ours plans yesterday, i nearly fell over backwards


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> b
> everything is done, booked dh the magic behind our steam trains tour for fathers day and no just need to get some more dollars, trying to be reasonable this year, not doing too much shopping due to reduced baggage allowance!



Oh did you get it?  I remember you saying it was booked out when you tried.  I LOVE steam trains - that would be right up my street (DD still too young).  Does he know about it? 



> dh even asked about ours plans yesterday, i nearly fell over backwards



Maybe you should wear a crash helmet from now until your trip in case you sustain any shock induced injuries, lol!


----------



## taylor91

Excitment!!! I am going to the airport hotel tomorrow afternoon   
It has come round very quickly  Just got to check I have everything for the millionth time now


----------



## foolish.mortal

conquering TOT...i have always whimped out, this time i am defo going to do it


----------



## torsie24

foolish.mortal said:


> conquering TOT...i have always whimped out, this time i am defo going to do it


Heehee!

I know exactly how you feel.

We avoided it loads, then finally rode it once, then went into avoidance mode again.

Last trip I thought 'enough is enough' and tried it again, and then went straight back on twice, but the third times my hands were in the air and I was actualy saying "yaay" when we were going back up again.

It takes some doing, but now it's the ride I'm most looking forward too! It's really not that bad once you get over the shock to your system!


----------



## 2Tiggies

taylor91 said:


> Excitment!!! I am going to the airport hotel tomorrow afternoon
> It has come round very quickly  Just got to check I have everything for the millionth time now



Oh you are so lucky!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Just booked 13 days of dining plan, I am very excited about that


----------



## 2Tiggies

hogwartsdropout said:


> Just booked 13 days of dining plan, I am very excited about that



Yum Yum!  When is your ADR date?  You can start planning your restaurants to pass the time.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I took a detour past the airport today - it wasn't that far out of my way but was great fun!! I am getting beyond excited now


----------



## Funky_dino

Spending 2 weeks away from work and reality mostly for me lol


----------



## tinks_1989

Funky_dino said:


> Spending 2 weeks away from work and reality mostly for me lol


----------



## MrsTigger

Funky_dino said:


> Spending 2 weeks away from work and reality mostly for me lol



Def agree with that - I can't wait!!!

Today I am VERY excited  just in general LOL after about two years of waiting I am now only 3 months away.... I hope they go quick


----------



## VailaTigger

What am I most excited about? Planning my next WDW trip!! 

Nothing booked yet, not even confirmed dates, but DF and I are planning to go back on our honeymoon in a couple of years time - or when we've saved up enough to get married and go to WDW on honeymoon! Thinking of getting wed in April 2012 and going to WDW in September 2012 at the moment, but will do it all sooner if we can save quicker.

It was my 4th visit but DF's 1st in April this year. I was worried he wasn't going to "get" it, but within the 1st week HE suggested we go there for honeymoon! I was flabbergasted! But we've been discussing it, and making plans, and we both said last night that we'd rather have a VERY small wedding to save money for the Disneymoon! LOL!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Have you condidered getting married in Disneys wedding pavillion?! That's what we did! Without loads of extras (and loads of guests!) it wad by far the cheapest way!!


----------



## VailaTigger

Thanks for the suggestion, but DF just won't do that. And having had a quick look on the Disney Wedding site, it's still much more than we would want to pay. We might only be having around 15-20 guests, but getting wed in a stunning local castle is still cheaper than Disney's Pavilion! Not many of our guests could afford to come out to Florida anyway.

It's a second wedding for both of us, so we're having a very small and intimate "do" then kicking our heels up on Disneymoon!


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Oh did you get it?  I remember you saying it was booked out when you tried.  I LOVE steam trains - that would be right up my street (DD still too young).  Does he know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should wear a crash helmet from now until your trip in case you sustain any shock induced injuries, lol!



yes, he knows about it, very excited

after he asked, thats it, im unshockable, still doesnt know about the cake though


----------



## hogwartsdropout

2Tiggies said:


> Yum Yum!  When is your ADR date?  You can start planning your restaurants to pass the time.



I've booked all my ADRs! Managed to get them all with only 5 weeks left!


----------



## Lisash

I just booked my Christmas Dinner ...... at Tutto Italia


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

I just ordered a Hip Pack, ok its a bum bag, and a Kodak HD Video Camera for the holiday.....its all getting much closer now.


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

I cannot wait to spend the night in our pre-holiday B&B... that is when the holiday starts for me!

So excited for Harry Potter-ness, Discovery Cove and being a big kid in Disney again!

Today it's... Magic Kingdom! Cannot wait for the three Mountains, and walking down Main Street with DBF 

xxx


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm looking forward to walking into my air-conditioned hotel room after being in the heat all day!


----------



## T16GEM

Today I am most excited about having some honey chicken at Yak and Yeti in AK.  I love that stuff and DH mentioned it last night and got me craving it! lol


----------



## dixonsontour

Ice cream cookie sandwich at main street bakery, MK.

We've resorted to making our own.

Costco have some bake yourself frozen cookies - eat slightly warm sandwiched with vanilla icecream - yum yum yum.


----------



## 2Tiggies

hogwartsdropout said:


> I've booked all my ADRs! Managed to get them all with only 5 weeks left!



Well done!  



Finkelstein's Hubby said:


> I just ordered a Hip Pack, ok its a bum bag, and a Kodak HD Video Camera for the holiday.....its all getting much closer now.



Did you get the Zx1?  



Tinkerbell1989 said:


> I cannot wait to spend the night in our pre-holiday B&B... that is when the holiday starts for me!



That makes 2 of us.  Airport hotel the night before is a must. It is the only way to stop the house from dirtying itself ....   It also stops me from trying to fiddle with plans and things before I go. 



disney_princess_85 said:


> I'm looking forward to walking into my air-conditioned hotel room after being in the heat all day!



Or that feeling when you step out of the shower after being in the hot sun all day and you feel all nice and fresh!


----------



## Sazuburns

That amazing moment when we walk into Magic Kingdom for the first time.  It gets me every time, I love the look on the kids' faces.  It will be the first time for DD, so I'm looking forward to that especially.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Right now I'm really looking forward to the Main Street Bakery


----------



## Twilight Terror

I'm excited about the fact that I managed to book all of our ADRs, and apart from not getting Le Cellier, (which I knew I would not get this close to departure), I managed to do everything else! Yay. Now I just need to do the flights and I can start to relax a little!


----------



## MrsTigger

Today I am very excited that my ticker is under 3 months


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

dixonsontour said:


> Ice cream cookie sandwich at main street bakery, MK.
> 
> We've resorted to making our own.
> 
> Costco have some bake yourself frozen cookies - eat slightly warm sandwiched with vanilla icecream - yum yum yum.



Oh oh! We do that! I have found the best combination to be Sainsburys white choc and raspberry cookies (really thick and gooey) with either vanilla, or Ben and Jerry's cookie dough icecream sandwiched between it! SO good!!!


----------



## torsie24

Jack and I are reall really excited about the Magical Express journey!

We'll have at least 4 first timers on the same bus as us, and we can't wait to drive through the gate, past ToT and then to point out EE and the Tree of Life to them as we approach AKL.

(Sorry if I've already posted this, I swear I have, but couldn't see it in the thread....think I'm going crazy!)


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

torsie24 said:


> Jack and I are reall really excited about the Magical Express journey!
> 
> We'll have at least 4 first timers on the same bus as us, and we can't wait to drive through the gate, past ToT and then to point out EE and the Tree of Life to them as we approach AKL.
> 
> (Sorry if I've already posted this, I swear I have, but couldn't see it in the thread....think I'm going crazy!)



Ohh freaky dejuvu!!!!!!

Tonight I am most looking forward to sitting on the balcony some nights just chilling in the warm evening air and planning the next day (well, like its not planned already, but you gotta let DH think he has an opinion sometimes . . .)


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Ohh freaky dejuvu!!!!!!
> 
> Tonight I am most looking forward to sitting on the balcony some nights just chilling in the warm evening air and planning the next day (well, like its not planned already, but you gotta let DH think he has an opinion sometimes . . .)



I sincerely hope you are getting excited about another doing another dining review.   I absolutely loved the last one.  I sat on my bed into the wee hours of the morning one night and had so many good laughs.


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh oh! We do that! I have found the best combination to be Sainsburys white choc and raisin cookies (really thick and gooey) with either vanilla, or Ben and Jerry's cookie dough icecream sandwiched between it! SO good!!!



Um... YUM!! Making me hungry just thinking about it! 
Asda? Here I come, I'm making me some cookie ice cream sandwiches!!
xxx


----------



## T16GEM

dixonsontour said:


> Ice cream cookie sandwich at main street bakery, MK.
> 
> We've resorted to making our own.
> 
> Costco have some bake yourself frozen cookies - eat slightly warm sandwiched with vanilla icecream - yum yum yum.



We love those cookies too!!


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

2Tiggies said:


> Did you get the Zx1?



Got the ZI8, had planned on the Flip but the Kodak was cheaper and seemed to give better results and additional memory too which is a bonus.  Down to the fine details of the planning now.......the twitchy excitement is building  

Gordon


----------



## theminx08

Seeing the kids faces when we watch Fantasmic!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Tonight I'm excited about our haunted carriage ride at FW!


----------



## scojos

shrek forever on the plane


----------



## Mills1878

I am most looking forward to my first holiday with my amazing girlfriend in what I know will be the greatest holiday I've ever been on! And Ive done Ibiza, New York and Vegas! Lol


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Today I am all giddy about going shopping in Walmart, stocking up on our fave foods to bring home, and cheap Disney t-shirts!!


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

Now I am excited about staying at OKW instead of POR as originally planned.  Be great to experience another Disney resort. 

Gordon


----------



## les2425

All i can say is getting married in 51 days time and are honeymoon in disneyworld next year.


----------



## 2Tiggies

It's been raining with howling gales here since Saturday night.  No sign of letting up.  

I am excited about feeling the sun on my skin.  The sun smells nice if you know what I mean, and Florida sun just smells like, well, Disney and happy and all good things.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm most excited about our first cruise


----------



## jjk

spending 3 nights at HRH


----------



## stba2006

Staying in a vliaa for the first time and having our own pool


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Ooohh lovely - great paddling your feet in your villa pool after a long day!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

DD and I are busy drawing and colouring tip envelopes for Mousekeeping which is great fun. I plan to pretend she made them all as mine are totally terrible!!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Got the cases down "airing" today! 

Tripping over them all over the place but who cares! 

I have been throwing all the bits I have bought up into them and one was nearly full already! Great stuff


----------



## ruthie

Getting my red pack in the post with tickets and vouchers!

Ordering currency!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Have you ordered your currency yet Ruthie?


----------



## 2Tiggies

Here's mine for today: 

I had to go to the dentist this morning  which meant a trip into Glasgow.  I stopped at the Disney Store and picked up a few things on their sale for DD.  They are going into my secret stash


----------



## ruthie

Hi 2tiggies

no i haven't ordered yet, just deciding how to take it.
I work at the disney store and we do have some bargains!

Ruthie


----------



## Disbabe

I'm just excited about not having to go to work for 3 weeks!!


----------



## Disbabe

> Getting my red pack in the post with tickets and vouchers!



Yeah got ours yesterday - very exciting!!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Oh I can't wait for my red pack!!!


----------



## luke

Today was actually my first day of 'excitement' for our trip - DW and I were texting each other this morning and somehow it got onto the topic that we'd be in Orlando this time next month - we then just started texting each other all the things we were looking forward to - random things like eating cinnamon buns at the entrance to Animal Kingdom and getting dole whips!



Sounds a strange thing to get me excited for the trip, but I guess we don't overly talk about it like that face to face so ust brought it home that soon we'd be there!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Today was actually my first day of 'excitement' for our trip - DW and I were texting each other this morning and somehow it got onto the topic that we'd be in Orlando this time next month - we then just started texting each other all the things we were looking forward to - random things like eating cinnamon buns at the entrance to Animal Kingdom and getting dole whips!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a strange thing to get me excited for the trip, but I guess we don't overly talk about it like that face to face so ust brought it home that soon we'd be there!!



Sharing your excitement with someone always makes it more real - especially when they are part of your trip! 

Do you also love cinnamon rolls?  Have you had the ones at Main Street Bakery in MK?


----------



## luke

They were the ones I mentioned in my text to her, but she reminded me about the ones we had from the cart at the AK entrance - was our first (WDW) park (together) that we went to so I guess they held a special memory


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> They were the ones I mentioned in my text to her, but she reminded me about the ones we had from the cart at the AK entrance - was our first (WDW) park (together) that we went to so I guess they held a special memory



That makes perfect sense to me.   For a similar reason I love the ones in MK.  DD did her first extra late EMH last year (12 - 3 am).  We had been at Epcot from 8 am and it was our first full day.  We went back to the resort for a swim and slept until about 10 pm then took the bus to MK half an hour or so later.  By the time we arrived the parade was just coming around Main St and we got caught in the crowds and ended up in Frontierland.  The short story is we hadn't eaten since noon when we had an early lunch.  Nothing was open. We ended up buying a bucket of popcorn from one of the carts and an ice cream.  Balanced meal.  Too much salt balanced by too much sugar!  At 3 am on our way out we stopped for coffee (juice for DD) and a cinnamon roll straight out of the oven.  Not a soul in sight and the whole feeling and atmosphere was absolutely unforgettable!  

Yes, we seem to agree on this favourite and have similar reasons for it too!


----------



## luke

2Tiggies said:


> That makes perfect sense to me.   For a similar reason I love the ones in MK.  DD did her first extra late EMH last year (12 - 3 am).  We had been at Epcot from 8 am and it was our first full day.  We went back to the resort for a swim and slept until about 10 pm then took the bus to MK half an hour or so later.  By the time we arrived the parade was just coming around Main St and we got caught in the crowds and ended up in Frontierland.  The short story is we hadn't eaten since noon when we had an early lunch.  Nothing was open. We ended up buying a bucket of popcorn from one of the carts and an ice cream.  Balanced meal.  Too much salt balanced by too much sugar!  At 3 am on our way out we stopped for coffee (juice for DD) and a cinnamon roll straight out of the oven.  Not a soul in sight and the whole feeling and atmosphere was absolutely unforgettable!
> 
> Yes, we seem to agree on this favourite and have similar reasons for it too!



That sounds brilliant!! Gonna try and do one of the extra late EMH this year just for that sort of experience - will just have to make sure it's before a day when we're not going to a park thoough


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> That sounds brilliant!! Gonna try and do one of the extra late EMH this year just for that sort of experience - will just have to make sure it's before a day when we're not going to a park thoough



That's the only way to do it.  I just make sure that any very late EMH are followed by a waterpark day or a pool morning.  It's really the MK 3 am ones that get you as once we only got back to the resort around 4 am.  

My outline itinerary (which parks which days and the hours, etc) has indicators for this.  At the end of a very late night I insert a bold red line with an exclamation mark.  An early start has a green one at the top of the cells in the table.  Then it is just a matter of making sure that there is never a green and a red together.


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> That's the only way to do it.  I just make sure that any very late EMH are followed by a waterpark day or a pool morning.  It's really the MK 3 am ones that get you as once we only got back to the resort around 4 am.
> 
> My outline itinerary (which parks which days and the hours, etc) has indicators for this.  At the end of a very late night I insert a bold red line with an exclamation mark.  An early start has a green one at the top of the cells in the table.  Then it is just a matter of making sure that there is never a green and a red together.



hey i do that
what did we do before excel????


----------



## luke

Damn yous are organised!! I didn't even bother checking EMH's, just put our preliminary park plans in a table on Word then made our ADR's 

Guess I'll still try and keep some of the spontinaety we love about staying offsite this way tho


----------



## StephenKay

A cruise to Barcelona starting in 3 weeks, then six weeks later the WBTA and a trip to either Old Key West or Beach Club at Christmas and New Years.

Anything to make good use of AP's and remove the horror of 67 hours delays on last Christmas trip booked to Orlando and Virgin sent us to Barbados, no kidding.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Barbados?!   It sounds lovely, but certainly not when it wasn't what was planned.  Wow, 67 hour delay 

Let's hope the rest of this year makes up for it, and then some!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Love all the hi-tech planners!  Mine is in biro in a hard-backed notebook!! 

I have never tried EMH as I have never stayed onsite  CANT WAIT!

I organised all my outfits and DDs into plastic bags and into cases today! Her wee outfits are so cute. And I am not snacking till I get there so I can look less like an elephant in mine 

Two years since I was in a bikini


----------



## StephenKay

2Tiggies said:


> Barbados?!   It sounds lovely, but certainly not when it wasn't what was planned.  Wow, 67 hour delay
> 
> Let's hope the rest of this year makes up for it, and then some!



Hi there,

Don't want to bring the mood down on the thread.  Although we only spent 7.5 hours in Barbados, we had to book a hotel whilst in flight at a cost of $300 and then to have to beg AA for the last 3 seats to Miami and gave up as the airline dumped us on the next day flight at Miami so I hired a car and drove, up the road to Orlando only to be pulled by the police. He took pity.


----------



## paul_toria96

I'm most excited about getting the tickets, hopefully in 10 days or so


----------



## scojos

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Love all the hi-tech planners!  Mine is in biro in a hard-backed notebook!!
> 
> I have never tried EMH as I have never stayed onsite  CANT WAIT!
> 
> *I organised all my outfits and DDs into plastic bags and into cases today*! Her wee outfits are so cute. And I am not snacking till I get there so I can look less like an elephant in mine
> 
> Two years since I was in a bikini



you see, my ideas arent that bad.. now you just need to pack 3 months out and we ll be twins


----------



## Rohais

I'm excited about potentially extending our September 2011 holiday from 12 nights to 21 nights


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Two years since I was in a bikini



More than 10 years since I had a pair of shorts.  



StephenKay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't want to bring the mood down on the thread.  Although we only spent 7.5 hours in Barbados, we had to book a hotel whilst in flight at a cost of $300 and then to have to beg AA for the last 3 seats to Miami and gave up as the airline dumped us on the next day flight at Miami so I hired a car and drove, up the road to Orlando only to be pulled by the police. He took pity.



It sounds horrendous.  Did insurance not pay out toward any of those costs?  You really deserve a fab holiday this year to make up for it! 



Rohais said:


> I'm excited about potentially extending our September 2011 holiday from 12 nights to 21 nights



Wow, that's nearly double! I did mention at work that I wondered what it would be like to take 3 consecutive weeks and the horrified looks answered my question


----------



## Rohais

> Wow, that's nearly double! I did mention at work that I wondered what it would be like to take 3 consecutive weeks and the horrified looks answered my question



I stayed for 3 weeks in 2007 and loved it  I've done a basic itinerary for September 2011 and, according to DF, its simply not long enough. Something about not enough rest days  I get bored easily so rest days =


----------



## 2Tiggies

Rohais said:


> I Something about not enough rest days  I get bored easily so rest days =



Tell your DF you can rest on the plane on the way home   You sound like me!  I blame the jetlag when I struggle through the first week back but TBH it is probably a combination of that, the pace of the trip and the fact that I go back to work the morning after we get back   As I was saying .....


----------



## CustardTart

Right now I'm _beyond_ excited that my DH is actually coming on our October trip after all!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

CustardTart said:


> Right now I'm _beyond_ excited that my DH is actually coming on our October trip after all!!!



You mean he was actually NOT going to go with at some point?


----------



## 2Tiggies

I bought my retractable sharpie and a pack of 10 different coloured CD markers for autographs and journals (made photobooks so needed something permanent). 

I've been sifting through all my notes and putting things into my schedules, itineraries and lists on the laptop.  Looks so real now!    BTW, am I the only one in this day and age who seems to be swimming in tons of paper ....!


----------



## Rohais

2Tiggies said:


> Tell your DF you can rest on the plane on the way home   You sound like me!  I blame the jetlag when I struggle through the first week back but TBH it is probably a combination of that, the pace of the trip and the fact that I go back to work the morning after we get back   As I was saying .....



 Part of my problem is I can't do great amounts of walking or standing. So, in WDW, I have a rented wheelchair. Go anywhere else in the world and I struggle. I went to Mexico and couldn't go to 90% of the places I wanted to as I wasn't able to access it, for one reason or another. So WDW is 



2Tiggies said:


> I bought my retractable sharpie and a pack of 10 different coloured CD markers for autographs and journals (made photobooks so needed something permanent).
> 
> I've been sifting through all my notes and putting things into my schedules, itineraries and lists on the laptop.  Looks so real now!    BTW, am I the only one in this day and age who seems to be swimming in tons of paper ....!



You are *definately* not the only one! Currently, cluttered around my bedroom I have 6 pads of paper, 3 A4 pukka pads, 17 A4 ringbinders, and piles of unsorted sheets of paper. I just ordered 7 more pads of paper from Rymans today, including their half price Nu pads  

I have a serious stationery problem


----------



## 2Tiggies

Rohais said:


> You are *definately* not the only one! Currently, cluttered around my bedroom I have 6 pads of paper, 3 A4 pukka pads, 17 A4 ringbinders, and piles of unsorted sheets of paper. I just ordered 7 more pads of paper from Rymans today, including their half price Nu pads
> 
> I have a serious stationery problem



I also love stationery.  Did I mention I am referring specifically to my Disney Planning notes, papers, books, lever arches, box files, ring binders ......   If it gets any worse I may need to consider hiring off site storage.  Can you tell I like to plan? I am trying to get everything I need onto the pc now.  I had it all on my last one but everything went with the hard drive and thankfully I have all the notes, books, etc.  But really, more than half of it is either outdated, irrelevant or not necessary and I want to clear it out before I go.


----------



## Rohais

2Tiggies said:


> I also love stationery.  Did I mention I am referring specifically to my Disney Planning notes, papers, books, lever arches, box files, ring binders ......   If it gets any worse I may need to consider hiring off site storage.  Can you tell I like to plan? I am trying to get everything I need onto the pc now.  I had it all on my last one but everything went with the hard drive and thankfully I have all the notes, books, etc.  But really, more than half of it is either outdated, irrelevant or not necessary and I want to clear it out before I go.



 Good luck! 
I have mine on the pc too, but I love the actual writing process...and I just print the pages out anyway 

The pukka pads actually help a lot - I have one for WDW, one for the DFTW we're planning and another for miscellaneous notes. Its good that they're project folders and sectioned up so booking/esta/insurance etc, itinerary, dining etc. 

DF and I recently moved house, so he made me clear my forest worth of paper out (it hurt!)..but its all built up again. We actually had to buy a new bookcase specifically for all my stuff - there's a lot between WDW, DFTW, law books, family history and scrapbooking! 

I have to say though..it keeps me happy 


Annnnd, to keep it on track, I'm looking forward to eating my weight watchers lemon cheesecake later


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I am over excited right now about my Mickey / Stitch wake up call each morning!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

DD is going away with my parents for 2 days next Sunday so I will have some space to work without having to hide things.  I am so excited thinking about adorning my cases with Mickey Heads


----------



## torsie24

I'm really excited about the bit of the flight where there is like 30 minutes left and you can start packing up your bits and the end is in sight!

Also when the captain annouces the time at your destination and the temperature!


----------



## wideeyes

I am really excited about arriving at our disney resort on the ME. I booked the ME the other day and got so excited about a bus ride.


----------



## torsie24

wideeyes said:


> I am really excited about arriving at our disney resort on the ME. I booked the ME the other day and got so excited about a bus ride.


 Me too!!

I'm even excited about waiting for the ME and taking a photo of the "Animal Kingdom Lodge" sign!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I love this thread! Glad to see it back where it should be.

Today I am most excited about Walmart!


----------



## misscrossbee

I'm excited about the Disney's Dessert Discovery event that my dad booked us all tickets for during this year's F&W Festival.


----------



## 2Tiggies

torsie24 said:


> I'm really excited about the bit of the flight where there is like 30 minutes left and you can start packing up your bits and the end is in sight!
> 
> Also when the captain annouces the time at your destination and the temperature!



YES!  Last year it rained solidly for the 2 weeks before we left, grey skies and it was cold and plain miserable - including the morning we flew out.  Seconds after we hit the runway the captain announced "It's a scorcher today folks!"  I had tears in my eyes and goosebumps.  I can still almost hear his voice! 

Now I have another little exitement bit.  I got involved in a thread on the private Photopass photography session and think I might just book this.  I nearly did last year but didn't know enough about it.


----------



## scojos

Today I am excited, dh has caved and said we can go to walmart rather than getting a grocery delivery on the 1st day
love walmart
i am also shockingly excited about finishing school tomorrow, have booked kids into an activity morning thingy next week so they can see their mates and i can "get  the house straight" dogs go into kennels on sunday..im looking forward to cleaning the walls, and anyone with dogs knows what i mean


----------



## MrsTigger

I'm just excited about everything and anything today LOL so close yet so far


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrsTigger said:


> I'm just excited about everything and anything today LOL so close yet so far



We're ticking together on the same time scale my friend.   Funny how it suddenly comes in waves.


----------



## Stitch's Greatest Fa

I'm most excited about Saturday morning!


----------



## les2425

36 days and i am getting married


----------



## 2Tiggies

Stitch's Greatest Fa said:


> I'm most excited about Saturday morning!



3 days!!! I looked at your ticker after reading your post. 



les2425 said:


> 36 days and i am getting married



That's a big one Les!  But a very special one.   Now mind you get some sleep and don't do too much posting on here at 4 am


----------



## Disbabe

Yay - finally finished at work and less than 2 days till we go, so yes you could say I'm excited RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## torsie24

Disbabe said:


> Yay - finally finished at work and less than 2 days till we go, so yes you could say I'm excited RIGHT NOW!!


JEALOUS!!!

Today I'm excited about buying my Bride Minnie Ears!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Just ordered some photo stickers for mine and DD's things to label them.  I could have printed them as labels for much cheaper I'm sure, but it's fun to order and get them in the post  Going to order her Splash Mountain Shirt on the weekend.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am so excited that I got all the clothes for the three of us into one case!!!  Lots of room for shopping when I spread it back out into 3!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> I am so excited that I got all the clothes for the three of us into one case!!!  Lots of room for shopping when I spread it back out into 3!



Well done!  That's quite an accomplishment!  Do you pack the other 2 cases one inside the other?  Just curious how others do it.


----------



## tinks_1989

only 8 weeks today I am super excited


----------



## PoppyAnna

Very  excited that I have managed to EARN the money for the secret cruise I have booked.  Considering I don't work,  I have helped people I know in their shops and done other things to earn some money as I am determined to pay for the cruise as Richard's Christmas presents


----------



## tinks_1989

PoppyAnna said:


> Very  excited that I have managed to EARN the money for the secret cruise I have booked.  Considering I don't work,  I have helped people I know in their shops and done other things to earn some money as I am determined to pay for the cruise as Richard's Christmas presents



congrats that is brilliant and what a relief to have got enough feels much better doesnt it?


----------



## scojos

my paper work arrived today


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

2Tiggies said:


> Well done!  That's quite an accomplishment!  Do you pack the other 2 cases one inside the other?  Just curious how others do it.



No now that I know it all fits I will spread it out between the three .


----------



## PoppyAnna

tinks_1989 said:


> congrats that is brilliant and what a relief to have got enough feels much better doesnt it?



Thank you,  it does feel good.  I've only managed enough for the deposit so far,  I have until January to find the rest!


----------



## MrsTigger

2Tiggies said:


> We're ticking together on the same time scale my friend.   Funny how it suddenly comes in waves.



 I just can't wait untill September I think I'll burst when we hit one month to go.... either that or start panicking I don't have anything ready.




I've just realised that I haven't really thought much about the parks and rides.... my excitment has mainly been around the hotel and food  
We're paying our balance next week so I am VERY excited that there will def be a AKL room with my name on it


----------



## gemmybear83

MrsTigger said:


> I just can't wait untill September I think I'll burst when we hit one month to go.... either that or start panicking I don't have anything ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just realised that I haven't really thought much about the parks and rides.... my excitment has mainly been around the hotel and food
> We're paying our balance next week so I am VERY excited that there will def be a AKL room with my name on it



I'm excited for you!

Today I am excited about embarking on our cruise!  We have had it paid of for a while now, I can't wait to get Palo booked (fingers crossed!) and book a couple of excursions


----------



## binkytell

I'm excited as this time next week we will be boarding our flight yippee


----------



## *Meagan*

although this is not disney related...

Im soo excited to be almost done with my 20 hour shift at work and ready to sleep!

And I have been married 6 months today! wowza~!

132 days until Disney!


----------



## scottish mum

Today I am excited about the fact that my Holiday balance is at £0000. Now its paid for it just seems much more real that we are really going. 

11 weeks today will be our first full day there, we will be at Mk and having breakfast at crystal palace


----------



## luke

Wierdly I'm excited about going to get my dollars next week


----------



## PoppyAnna

not disney related but I'm very excited that we bought a new car this morning  got to wait a week for that new car smell


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Wierdly I'm excited about going to get my dollars next week



It is great isn't it.  Is yours being delivered?  I just bought some more cash and TCs today and topped up my FairFX.  Can't wait for DD to go to bed so I can count it  .... again 



PoppyAnna said:


> not disney related but I'm very excited that we bought a new car this morning  got to wait a week for that new car smell



It is a nice smell   Second only to the smell of US dollars and the Florida sun


----------



## luke

I quite like the smell of POTC too 

Going to our local travel agents for the dollars 2tiggers, friends dad owns it and gives us decent rates


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> I quite like the smell of POTC too
> 
> Going to our local travel agents for the dollars 2tiggers, *friends dad owns it and gives us decent rates
> *



Shall I just pop around your place tomorrow and you can introduce us then?  About 10 am okay with you


----------



## disney_princess_85

luke said:


> I quite like the smell of POTC too



Ooh, me too! I  it.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have a possibly strange addition to this list of excitement.  I love reading what everyone else is excited about.  Puts me in the holiday mood. 

And here are my up to the minute ones: 

I bought 3 faux leather photo albums today (they 200 5x7 photos) and are really nice quality.  I love my photos and like to have a good selection of them printed off.  I like it even more that the albums were reduced to clear and I paid £1.50 a piece for them (down from £10).  

I also managed to get some TSA Padlocks for £1, luggage straps for 50p and a waterproof bag (for waterparks) for £1 and a few other things.  Good sales on and I always say, rummaging for a bargain is not beneath me. 

This morning I ordered a Splash Mountain T Shirt for DD and some iron on transfer paper to "do something" to my suitcases.


----------



## wideeyes

I am excited about walking over to epcot in the evening and enjoying a walk around WSC while having a snack and drink then watching illuminations before walking back to our resort.

DD is most excited at the moment about eating at beaches & cream


----------



## paul_toria96

This might sound a little sad but I'm looking forward to getting the suitcases down and starting to pack.

Single figures now


----------



## wideeyes

My 8 year old is still excited about dressing up in disney costumes and has them all planned out. However she has asked for a Jessie costume and a tink one,  not sure if I will buy it yet as she has quite a few costumes and I can't see her wanting to dress up much longer after our next trip.

I am excited because I have booked our flights. (after a few phone calls to VH)


----------



## torsie24

I'm really excited for TSM as I just got back from seeing TS3. 

Also want to see the castle, as I loooove the start of the Disney movies now with the castle and the fireworks, always makes me want to be at Disney!


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> My 8 year old is still excited about dressing up in disney costumes and has them all planned out. However she has asked for a Jessie costume and a tink one,  not sure if I will buy it yet as she has quite a few costumes and I can't see her wanting to dress up much longer after our next trip.



Is she fairly small for her age?  My DD is also 8 and similarly still likes the idea of dressing up but I am not sure that the things are made to fit that age. 



torsie24 said:


> Also want to see the castle, as I loooove the start of the Disney movies now with the castle and the fireworks, always makes me want to be at Disney!



Everything makes me want to go to Disney


----------



## wideeyes

2Tiggies said:


> Is she fairly small for her age?  My DD is also 8 and similarly still likes the idea of dressing up but I am not sure that the things are made to fit that age.




She is average sized. Most of her costumes are from the USA, (wdw or the disney store) and they are a bit bigger so an age 7-8 is prefect for her.  The 7-8 here does fit however it is a bit smaller. The fairies and the princess costumes go up to age 12 here however the Jessie costume goes up to age 8.


----------



## catherine

I'm excited about just booking Discovery Cove for our trip next year. DH and I have decided to keep it a secret from our DDs , so I can hardly wait to see their faces when they realise that we're going to DC and not SW!


----------



## 2Tiggies

catherine said:


> I'm excited about just booking Discovery Cove for our trip next year. DH and I have decided to keep it a secret from our DDs , so I can hardly wait to see their faces when they realise that we're going to DC and not SW!



They are going to be thrilled!  

I have just finished laminating my ADR cards and almost ready to print my CS cheat sheets.  They are looking good.


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> They are going to be thrilled!
> 
> I have just finished laminating my ADR cards and almost ready to print my *CS cheat sheets.*  They are looking good.



oh what are they?
sounds fun
 have had a pedicure today, sounds really sad but i have the before each holiday and it says..yeah..get ready! to me

fairfax card arrived today as did new undies from bravissimo!
NOW..im ready


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> oh what are they?
> sounds fun
> have had a pedicure today, sounds really sad but i have the before each holiday and it says..yeah..get ready! to me
> 
> fairfax card arrived today as did new undies from bravissimo!
> NOW..im ready



Nothing wrong with a bit of pampering.  Now that you have your knickers, remember to pack for the rest of your family too.  

ADR cards are 2x Crystal Palace (early breakfast at the beginning and late lunch on second last day), House of Blues, Whispering Canyon, Cape May and Ohana.  All the ones DD has indicated she would like to try as well as one or two firm favourites of hers.  I want it special for her.  There is a blank card too because I am either adding another one or letting her do a BBB session, but I don't know what she will prefer and didn't want to pay upfront for BBB if she isn't going to be into it at this stage.  

The CS cheat cards are just the names of places (one card per park) listed on the appropriate card where we can get fresh fruit cups (for me) gluten free (for DD) and anywhere that sells souvenire cups/mugs so we can continue our little collection.  I used it at the end of last trip as a distraction if she was getting cranky and we would seek out a souvenir mug filled with cold beverage, rest and refresh and then carry on and it did the trick.  She really enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## dixonsontour

2 Tiggies I just paid a $10 hold for BBB - 24 cancellation policy I think, if that helps.


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> 2 Tiggies I just paid a $10 hold for BBB - 24 cancellation policy I think, if that helps.



Oh, thank you - it does help.  You know I still have it marked into my itinerary and never booked as I wondered if she might not be interested.  I sort of think she will, but didn't want to leave it to chance.  That sheds a whole new light on my plans now.  Hmm, I think we could forfeit an additional OOP TS for a BBB session. 

How old is your DD?  Mine is 8 - hoping she isn't too old.  She will be very self-conscious if she is sitting with only little tots in there.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

My daughter did it last time at age 6 and was far from one of the oldest there. But she disliked it because the styling hurt. Maybe we were unlucky with our fairy godmother and my DD is very sensitive about hair-brushing in general .

I would recommend it highly but she does not want to go back!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> My daughter did it last time at age 6 and was far from one of the oldest there. But she disliked it because the styling hurt. Maybe we were unlucky with our fairy godmother and my DD is very sensitive about hair-brushing in general .
> 
> I would recommend it highly but she does not want to go back!



Sounds a bit like my daughter.  I don't think the thick, curly hair helps.  She also doesn't like her hair being pulled tightly and it WILL pull if when they try and comb it.  I know because I am careful but there is usually a scene in the morning before school about hair.  I might just play it by ear and see if we can get a walk up if she suggests it.  I mentioned it last year and she was hesitant.


----------



## gemmybear83

Just booked an excursion to stingray city to go snorkling with stingrays and then onto a coral reef on the grand cayman islands on our cruise so today we are very excited about that!


----------



## torsie24

I'm really excited for our stay at the Boardwalk and having the chance to watch illuminations from lots of different pavillions.  Also excited about the round the world segway tour!


----------



## wickesy

We've changed our plans and we're only going to WDW once next year now, which means we'll have enough DVC points to go for a one-bedroom rather than a studio.  I'm hoping to get in to Boardwalk Villas so we're close to EPCOT for the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wickesy said:


> We've changed our plans and we're only going to WDW once next year now, which means we'll have enough DVC points to go for a one-bedroom rather than a studio.  I'm hoping to get in to Boardwalk Villas so we're close to EPCOT for the Food and Wine Festival.



Oooh, during Food & Wine!  That's a smart move!


----------



## Linda67

Just been on the cruise trip report board and can't wait until our first ever cruise


----------



## MrsTigger

I was near Manchester airport today and seeing the planes going by made me think 9wks and that will be me jetting off  very excited!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

The journey to the airport hotel with our family the day before!!! (in 9 days!)


----------



## Pinky166

I am excited that 6 months today I will be stepping foot on the brand spanking new Dream ship!!!!


----------



## NatalieMT

I just excited for some warm weather right now! Only 4 weeks until we leave for the USA now and 5 weeks until we hit Disney.


----------



## 2Tiggies

NatalieMT said:


> I just excited for some warm weather right now! Only 4 weeks until we leave for the USA now and 5 weeks until we hit Disney.



Oh don't even mention the weather.  My washing went out this morning after the FIFTH, yes (5)time in the machine and it is raining again.  Our weather is easy to predict.  We have winter and/or heavy rain for 12 out of 12 months.  There are a few nice days, like maybe 5 for example, and some folks put on shorts to sport their goosebumps and call it summer.   I have no interest whatsoever in getting involved in any kind of relationship again.  But I am seriously contemplating looking for a nice guy on our next trip to rescue me from this awful gray weather  (Kidding about the guy, not the weather )

You will have to soak up some extra sunshine on our behalf too.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have just made a colouring in book for DD for on the plane.  I am going to print it tomorrow when she goes away for 2 days with my parents.


----------



## Rohais

Going on holiday for 18 nights with the dining plan instead of 12 nights with the quick service


----------



## 2Tiggies

Rohais said:


> Going on holiday for 18 nights with the dining plan instead of 12 nights with the quick service



That will be a nice different way to do things. Did you get all your ADRs?  I must admit one of the reasons I like the QSDP is I don't know if I could make that many reservations so far ahead.  WEll done!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I booked our fireworks viewings for MK and epcot today. Also got DD and appointment at Harmony Barber Shop . I just can't wait to be there now - travel day is loooonnnngggg!


----------



## scojos

suitcases and paper work done, olci with disney done
just got to clean the house noe


----------



## PJB71

scojos said:


> suitcases and paper work done, olci with disney done
> just got to clean the house noe



Tracy housework is NOTHING to get excited about

Not long now though hon


----------



## scojos

PJB71 said:


> Tracy housework is NOTHING to get excited about
> 
> Not long now though hon



well it is when there is something nice at the end
tbf..i quite enjoy cleaning, i love the feeling/look of a clean house, unfortunately with 3 kids and 2 hounds it doesnt stay clean for long at all


----------



## Rohais

> That will be a nice different way to do things. Did you get all your ADRs? I must admit one of the reasons I like the QSDP is I don't know if I could make that many reservations so far ahead. WEll done!



Sorry! I should have posted that we're not going until September 2011  I have, however, got no less than 5 difference itineraries already done  And none of them fit now I've found out that the Food and Wine Festival will be starting on September 30th....so now I've got to fit that in!! 

I've been going on and on...and on and on...about the FAWF to DF for ages so its great that we'll actually get to see it!


----------



## catherine

2Tiggies said:


> Oh, thank you - it does help.  You know I still have it marked into my itinerary and never booked as I wondered if she might not be interested.  I sort of think she will, but didn't want to leave it to chance.  That sheds a whole new light on my plans now.  Hmm, I think we could forfeit an additional OOP TS for a BBB session.
> 
> How old is your DD?  Mine is 8 - hoping she isn't too old.  She will be very self-conscious if she is sitting with only little tots in there.



Both of my DDs did this in '07, the oldest was 13 and the youngest one was 10 they both loved it. The youngest one had the full package (can't remember what it's called) and got all dressed up like Belle and the older one didn't want to get dressed up, she just wanted the package where they do your hair and make-up and had the punky looking style. They both really had fun and the whole experience it brill. The photo pass guys took photos of the two of them while they were being transformed. There were some women in there getting there make-up and hair done. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## paul_toria96

Check-in 

Only 3 hours till we can


----------



## ALBA

The fact that I just booked a cruise on the Dream for April 2011...can't wait.  We've been on the Magic & Wonder but this will be different being a new, bigger ship. 

Alba


----------



## 2Tiggies

ALBA said:


> The fact that I just booked a cruise on the Dream for April 2011...can't wait.  We've been on the Magic & Wonder but this will be different being a new, bigger ship.
> 
> Alba



That sounds great!  I have never done a cruise before, but a Disney one would be a great way to start.


----------



## ALBA

2Tiggies said:


> That sounds great!  I have never done a cruise before, but a Disney one would be a great way to start.



I can thoroughly recommend it, we love Disney for cruises...not the cheapest mind you.  
We did two Disney cruises before we had children and loved it as there are still loads of adult only areas. Last year we took DD (4) and DS (5mths) and we barely saw DD, she didn't want to leave the kids club.  DH quite liked the thought of cruising on a new shop  

Alba


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am excited to see our room at old key west


----------



## MrsTigger

Today I'm excited about the fact that I am going to WDW next month


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Today I could just about squeal until I am giddy at the thought of tasting butterbeer for the first time!!!


----------



## jjk

Today I am excited about going to stay at the airport Tonight


----------



## CustardTart

Today I'm mostly excited about the ideas I've had for the FE (Fish Extender) gift exchange I'm doing on the Transatlantic Cruise next month!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

jjk said:


> Today I am excited about going to stay at the airport Tonight



That's one of my favourites too.  I still have a way to go yet.  Hope you have a wonderful trip.  Which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## jjk

2Tiggies said:


> That's one of my favourites too.  I still have a way to go yet.  Hope you have a wonderful trip.  Which hotel are you staying at?




the crowne Plaza at heathrow, Just waiting for hubby to get home and then will be on our way


----------



## 2Tiggies

jjk said:


> the crowne Plaza at heathrow, Just waiting for hubby to get home and then will be on our way



I got goosebumps when I read that.  I know that feeling.  Have a wonderful time.  I hope you get a good rest tonight too.


----------



## Daysleeper40

Today I'm just excited that we booked our trip last night... got to wait till next May until we leave though. 

I can't pin down one thing - there is going to be so many new attractions since last time (2007) that I don't know what to look forward to the most!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Daysleeper40 said:


> Today I'm just excited that we booked our trip last night... got to wait till next May until we leave though.
> 
> I can't pin down one thing - there is going to be so many new attractions since last time (2007) that I don't know what to look forward to the most!



You won't believe how quickly the time goes by.  I had a 17 month countdown for this trip.  Only 2 left.   There was a time when it felt impossibly far away, but I have had plenty opportunity for planning and I want to enjoy this last bit of the waiting game.  

You will keep yourself busy - if not, we'll all give you lots to do


----------



## T16GEM

today I am looking forward to receiving our theme park tickets that I ordered last night


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

I am most excited right now about the fact that my wife has now booked and pre-ordered everything(except money) which means I will get more free time on internet


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I'm looking forward to seeing the castle all lit up with its christmas lights!!! EEK!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the castle all lit up with its christmas lights!!! EEK!!!



Oh I would love to see that!  If our weather wasn't so rubbish all year I would do it, but it needs to be an extra trip, not my only chance of sun for the year. 

When I saw you had posted on here I thought it was about the new restaurant in Italy.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Today I am excited about going to collect our new  on saturday  - it's been available since monday but DH hasn't been able to get a day off work to go and get it - we're in Kent and it's in Rochdale  We're travelling up on the leaning Virgin train on saturday, another first for me and probably the only time I'll travel first class with Virgin


----------



## torsie24

Today I'm sooo excited about our first full day!

We arrive on the Thursday night, and providing the March Park hours are similar to February this is how I'm planning our Friday:

Meet anyone who wants to come with us (will definitely be my parents, and Jack's best man adn his wife) in the AKL lobby (we're all staying there) to all get the bus to MK in plenty of time for 8am rope drop. (Gotta love jet lag!)

Watch the amazing rope drop show, and see how Dave and Karen enjoy their first sight of Mickey and friends - and then see their faces the first time they see Main St and the Castle!! (Soooo exciting!)

Ride Splash, BTM, PotC, HM and Philharmagic, and if we can fit in other rides then some of those too.

Head out around 11/12 to take my parents (and Dave and Karen if they want to) over to see the Floridian and our reception and dessert party venues, and then into the wedding pavilion - fingers crossed there isn't a wedding on!

Grab some lunch back at AKL and have a few hours at the pool.

Head over to DHS for about 4pm to enjoy the atmosphere and take mum on her Tower of Terror debut, and then hit the TSM line at closing time!!

I think we'll be ready for dinner and bed after that!


----------



## heatherbelle

I'm into single digits tomorrow.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I've just made a dinner reservation for the Garden Grove.


----------



## DCLMan

heatherbelle said:


> I'm into single digits tomorrow.



So am I.


----------



## MrsTigger

I'm very excited about doing some holiday shopping this weekend  I have some new mickey pjs too LOL def have that disney feeling!!


----------



## ukool

Its many months till i can book ADRS but im already excited about them. Been looking at menus and getting ideas in my head.


----------



## torsie24

ukool said:


> Its many months till i can book ADRS but im already excited about them. Been looking at menus and getting ideas in my head.


It'll come round fast! Don't worry!!


----------



## disneydaft

Finishing work 5 weeks today.


----------



## gemmybear83

MrsTigger said:


> I'm very excited about doing some holiday shopping this weekend  I have some new mickey pjs too LOL def have that disney feeling!!



I just got some daisy duck ones - love them!

Today I am really excited checking in at the radisson the next before we fly, going to go swimming in the hotel to tire myself out otherwise I wont sleep!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Today I am yet again over-excited about being able to drink a big glass of butterbeer - hope i like it after all this build up!!!


----------



## Pinky166

Today I am excited about Royal Pacific Resort as I booked two nights there yesterday.


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

gemmybear83 said:


> I just got some daisy duck ones - love them!



I bought myself some Mickey PJs and a Daisy Duck top for my holiday!! Definately in the Disney mood!
xxx


----------



## Twilight Terror

disneydaft said:


> Finishing work 5 weeks today.



Here, here. I am excited about that very same thing!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Tinkerbell1989 said:


> I bought myself some Mickey PJs and a Daisy Duck top for my holiday!! Definately in the Disney mood!
> xxx



I also got some PJs today - on sale out of the 'kids' section   Tinkerbell: £1.75! 



Twilight Terror said:


> Here, here. I am excited about that very same thing!



I still have 6 1/2 weeks.  We had a minor problem the other day when it turned out that on my first day out of the office another 2 people are set to be off work as well.  My leave was approved months ago so this obviously happened this week.  It does make a difference as there are only 4 of us - so 3 people away at the same time is a problem.    It all seems to be sorted now though.


----------



## Rohais

Completely non-Disney but I'm excited to be going to IKEA tomorrow and having a meal on the way back with DF, DB and DM 

Having a fondue tonight too


----------



## iluvtot

I'm excited because after a chat with a lovely CM, I have been able to book the Garden View for afternoon tea on DH's birthday! Also managed to book the desserts party for DS and DH , AND have booked a segway tour at celebration for them as a surprise!!
Just have to think of something for the girls now......

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> I'm excited because after a chat with a lovely CM, I have been able to book the Garden View for afternoon tea on DH's birthday! Also managed to book the desserts party for DS and DH , AND have booked a segway tour at celebration for them as a surprise!!
> Just have to think of something for the girls now......
> 
> Jules x



You've been busy!  How old are the girls?


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> You've been busy!  How old are the girls?



Twins-16 going on 21!


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> I'm excited because after a chat with a lovely CM, I have been able to book the Garden View for afternoon tea
> Jules x



Something we are going to do this trip. Need to book it when we get there today.


----------



## Dollyrar

I've just looked at Waynes food porn update, and I am really just excited about indulging in pure gluttony for 17 days!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> Twins-16 going on 21!



Have they been to La Nouba? I know someone whose teenage daughters were begging last month for him to try and get them tickets.


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> Have they been to La Nouba? I know someone whose teenage daughters were begging last month for him to try and get them tickets.



La Nouba? I don't know what that is!

Jules x


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Something we are going to do this trip. Need to book it when we get there today.



Hi Wayne,
Would recommend We did it last year, but when I tried to book it at the same time I was booking our ADRs, there was no availability. 
I think maybe it was a bit early to book as when I mentioned it when I booked the dessert party, I was lucky!!

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> La Nouba? I don't know what that is!
> 
> Jules x



Cirque de Soleil at Downtown Disney.


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> Cirque de Soleil at Downtown Disney.



Oh thanks! Sadly, I don't think that would interest them My friend was talking about it on Friday, and they showed no interest at all! They like shopping and spending (my) money!
Btw, DD2 managed to get a pair of green Doc Martens in TKMaxx for £25!!!!!
She didn't get any for DD1 though, who is slightly peeved!

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh dear - one person feeling done down. That won't do! 

Why don't you take them out when the shops are closed and they can go 'shopping' with your virtual money.   A shopping trip not really what you had in mind then?


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> Oh dear - one person feeling done down. That won't do!
> 
> Why don't you take them out when the shops are closed and they can go 'shopping' with your virtual money.   A shopping trip not really what you had in mind then?



Oh Tigs!, and I thought you had got to know me better!  Disney without shopping is like um..... Romeo without Juliet!!!
They have already done the 'virtual' shop; online at Hot Topic, which is at the Florida Mall But this year I have got them a Fairfx card, so when that runs out.....! They have their own money aswell, so hopefully it should be enough!! 
DD2 though is in training to be the next Imelda Marcos!! I have told her that if she wants to buy shoes out there, she can only take a couple of pairs with her because of the luggage allowance. Didn't go down too well he he! Can't understand why she want's to take boots to Florida in August anyway!  
So, shopping is definitely on the agenda, but I would like to arrange a surprise for them aswell. They turned 16 at the beginning of June, and will be getting their GCSE results while we are out there. So will either be a congratulatory surprise, or (hopefully not) a never mind one

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> Oh Tigs!, and I thought you had got to know me better!  Disney without shopping is like um..... Romeo without Juliet!!!
> They have already done the 'virtual' shop; online at Hot Topic, which is at the Florida Mall But this year I have got them a Fairfx card, so when that runs out.....! They have their own money aswell, so hopefully it should be enough!!
> DD2 though is in training to be the next Imelda Marcos!! I have told her that if she wants to buy shoes out there, she can only take a couple of pairs with her because of the luggage allowance. Didn't go down too well he he! Can't understand why she want's to take boots to Florida in August anyway!
> So, shopping is definitely on the agenda, but I would like to arrange a surprise for them aswell. They turned 16 at the beginning of June, and will be getting their GCSE results while we are out there. So will either be a congratulatory surprise, or (hopefully not) a never mind one
> 
> Jules x



 You made me laugh. 

Are you trying to do something a bit different to a dinner show or a nice restaurant?  It's a long time since I was sixteen so I doubt that I have a clue what would appeal to them.   Or what about that resort photo shoot (there were some threads on it a couple of weeks back)?


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> You made me laugh.
> 
> Are you trying to do something a bit different to a dinner show or a nice restaurant?  It's a long time since I was sixteen so I doubt that I have a clue what would appeal to them.   Or what about that resort photo shoot (there were some threads on it a couple of weeks back)?



I would love that, but they don't like having their photos taken! I had to drag them to get their passport photos done, and only after I threatened to take a couple of their friends with passports instead of them did they relent! 
I was wondering about a pedicure, or something......

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> I was wondering about a pedicure, or something......
> 
> Jules x



I never thought of that.  One of the Spas?  There is one at GF and also the one at SSR gets good reviews.  (The grown up version of BBB )


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> I never thought of that.  One of the Spas?  There is one at GF and also the one at SSR gets good reviews.  (The grown up version of BBB )



Yes! Think I'll look into that!!

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

I finally bought myself a pair of shorts today   So it's been about 10 years since I wore them, but I found a pair that fits 

What a mission to find some that aren't ridiculously SHORT though!   Now I am dreaming of sunshine


----------



## jackieleanne

That Im getting to go to WDW for a week to see MVMCP and all the other special Christmas stuff that happens im so excited for it.


----------



## 2Tiggies

jackieleanne said:


> That Im getting to go to WDW for a week to see MVMCP and all the other special Christmas stuff that happens im so excited for it.



I would love to go for Christmas to see the decorations.  And MVMCP of course!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Where is everyone?  It looks like I am the only one excited on here this week 

My brother dropped in this afternoon and gave me an awesome map of Orlando!  He said he saw it and had to buy it because he knew I would make good use of it  Ah, he knows me so well!


----------



## Symphony

Today I am really excited about just getting there!

Walking into the Magic Kingdom and seeing the Castle  I've been so excited about this trip since we booked it last May, there's been a lot of ups and downs so I think I might see the castle and cry


----------



## 2Tiggies

Symphony said:


> Today I am really excited about just getting there!
> 
> Walking into the Magic Kingdom and seeing the Castle  I've been so excited about this trip since we booked it last May, there's been a lot of ups and downs so I think I might see the castle and cry



And now you can get excited about a single digit dance


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

I start my new job today, which means I have even less working days left til my holiday!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Grumpy McScrooge said:


> I start my new job today, which means I have even less working days left til my holiday!!



Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## torsie24

Today I'm excited about planning!!

March park hours are out, and my parents are only in WDW from March 24th - March 30th, with the wedding on the 29th, so I have to mega plan the 25th/26th/27th and 28th for them so they can see as much of WDW as possible!

Getting the balance between seeing them all and not putting them off for life by doing it in a crazy commando fashion is going to be tricky!


----------



## Dollyrar

Today, I am excited about pancakes and bacon breakfasts topped up 20 high, covered in delicious maple syrup!


----------



## disney_princess_85

I'm looking forward to getting into our room at SSR for the first time on Thursday, throwing myself on the bed and thinking 'I'M FINALLY HERE!!!!!'. After that moment of elation, I will spruce myself up for our first ADR at Turf Club.


----------



## NatalieMT

We leave on Thursday morning too, I'm getting excited because it's just so close. Thursday afternoon we hit NYC, then onto Boston and finally to the World! The friend I am going with has never been to Disney before so I am mainly looking forward to seeing her reactions to everything.


----------



## Symphony

2Tiggies said:


> And now you can get excited about a single digit dance



Oh yes we're very excited today  our flight to Gatwick is a week tomorrow!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Symphony said:


> Oh yes we're very excited today  our flight to Gatwick is a week tomorrow!



Happy SDD!


----------



## Twilight Terror

I'm excited that I got my schedule for the next few weeks, including the start of my holiday!!!

And, I am very excited about the fact my old, but faithful small suitcase fits inside my nice new pinky strip case that I bought at Morrisons for the bargain price of £8.95! However, my sister is not so happy since it only just fits, and there is no extra room in there for her to put things! I told her she has to pack less!


----------



## buzz for boys

Im excited *** I have sent off the balance and also bought our mvmcp tickets !! whoop whoop x


----------



## MrsTigger

Don't you just love phoning Disney? I have just booked our prefered viewing for the epcot fireworks!! soooooo excited now!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrsTigger said:


> Don't you just love phoning Disney?



YES!!!!  Quick, think of something I can phone them for again


----------



## MrsTigger

2Tiggies said:


> YES!!!!  Quick, think of something I can phone them for again



 Thats just what I said to my bf when I got off the phone


----------



## BigHugsForEeyore

.


----------



## 2Tiggies

BigHugsForEeyore said:


> I'm most excited that I have finished booking all my ADRs (including hard-to-get restaurants), everything else is booked and everything has some sort of 'plan'!
> 
> I've _only_ waited 24 years for this trip - who knew going to Disney would be so stressful!?



Part of the fun Sarah!   Well done with all your ADRs.  Now your challenge is not to mess with them and change your mind for the next 6 months


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm excited about breakfasts at Friendly's, there's a supermelt calling my name...


----------



## gemmybear83

Today I am excited its my double digit day


----------



## tracipierce

I'm excited to have finally got my candlelight processional dinner package booked!!! Not exactly what I wanted, but almost.... plus I have just sold a lot of my DD8's gymboree clothes and made enough to pay off my trip completely wooohoooo


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I am also excited to have booked my Candlelight Processional! It was a long, hard 5 hours to get through, but got my first choice - so yey!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I am also excited to have booked my Candlelight Processional! It was a long, hard 5 hours to get through, but got my first choice - so yey!!



FIVE HOURS?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Hey - I am beyond excited here - just booked a 2 bed villa at OKW for 18 nights next August!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Hey - I am beyond excited here - just booked a 2 bed villa at OKW for 18 nights next August!!



Oh you didn't!!!!   Woohooo!!!!! 

I am excited because we get the bank holiday on Monday, but the Scottish schools don't get it.  I know it sounds mean but it allows me to embark on Operation Secret and get some things sorted for packing without arousing any suspicion


----------



## MrsTigger

One month tomorrow I shall be on the plane!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrsTigger said:


> One month tomorrow I shall be on the plane!!!



I love it when you say things like that   I am a week or so behind you so that means: 5 weeks today for me 

I don't know why, at this odd stage, but since yesterday I got a real tingle of excitement about this trip.  I think this one was different because I booked it sooooo far in advane it was more of a fact in my mind than a reality if you know what I mean.  But now that I can actually count in weeks and days - and given how hectic my weeks have become lately - it will be here in next to no time!


----------



## MrsTigger

2Tiggies said:


> I love it when you say things like that   I am a week or so behind you so that means: 5 weeks today for me
> 
> I don't know why, at this odd stage, but since yesterday I got a real tingle of excitement about this trip.  I think this one was different because I booked it sooooo far in advane it was more of a fact in my mind than a reality if you know what I mean.  But now that I can actually count in weeks and days - and given how hectic my weeks have become lately - it will be here in next to no time!



hehe i know what you mean, it'l def be here in no time now


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Enjoy your last month of planning and anticipation. Don't get the nervy niggles get you - they disappear very quickly in the world and then you wonder why you ever got anxious.

One month to go! How lovely to be back at that stage.


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Enjoy your last month of planning and anticipation. Don't get the nervy niggles get you - they disappear very quickly in the world and then you wonder why you ever got anxious.
> 
> One month to go! How lovely to be back at that stage.



I really enjoy this part of the countdown.  To me the anticipation is all part of the trip.  I have been watching so many people posting SDD's over the last year and finally I can count the weeks (not months !!!!) to mine


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Today I am excited that I only have 40 days to go!!! EEK!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTigger

hehe In one month I will be sat in the airport.... I'm off for my holiday hair cut this morning LOL everything has become for or about the holiday.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

4 weeks today until my first full day in my favourite place. ah, the choices as to where i could be...


----------



## gemmybear83

Today I am excited I have finally bought the 2010 passporters Disney cruise guide, been holding off waiting for it to on Amazon but I have given up less that a month to go until we can book Palo and I need to work out the best night!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Today I am excited that I only have 40 days to go!!! EEK!!!!!!



And about House of Blues!   I just bought a restaurant.com certificate for our accountant at work.  She is not a Disney nut, but is going to Florida again and would like to spend a few days at the Disney parks.  She had no idea DTD parking was free and that you don't need a ticket to get in.  She was so excited about it all when I told her and even more so about HoB so when she comes in on Tuesday I have an envelope made up for her with the certificate, a DTD map which I had spare and phone no's for reservations etc.  I always get excited when I am able to share something.


----------



## NicolaUK

In precisely 2 weeks we'll be arriving in Orlando


----------



## 2Tiggies

NicolaUK said:


> In precisely 2 weeks we'll be arriving in Orlando



Oooh goosebumps!!!


----------



## wideeyes

My fly drive is all paid for January and I have a 1 bed villa booked at BC for 14 nights so I am mega excited.  I just need to get APs now. ADRs all done and still 4 months to go.


----------



## Happy Mom2

Seeing THE castle for the 1st time.  Seeing DD's face when she sees the castle for the 1st time, and seeing DS's face when he meets Mickey for the 1st time.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Happy Mom2 said:


> Seeing THE castle for the 1st time.  Seeing DD's face when she sees the castle for the 1st time, and seeing DS's face when he meets Mickey for the 1st time.



Is this your first trip then?  You are going to LOVE it!!!!


----------



## catherine

Happy Mom2 said:


> Seeing THE castle for the 1st time.  Seeing DD's face when she sees the castle for the 1st time, and seeing DS's face when he meets Mickey for the 1st time.



WOW I'm excited for you! No matter how many trips I have been on and will go on, there's nothing compares to that very 1st trip!!


----------



## jtlover

I am excited as it is only 5 days to go


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I did another set of ESTAs for next year today. Much easier than the first time. (Oh and I also fixed my broken printer and managed to print them )

And I rang reservations to add my room requests for next year.

A lovely Disney day!


----------



## les2425

married life, it just over 24hrs since we got married.

les


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Congratulations!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> married life, it just over 24hrs since we got married.
> 
> les



So exciting!  Do you feel different?


----------



## MyBubbles

I'm excited because it's nearly single digit dance day... Plus all I need to do is pack because the planning folder is all finished since my Disney docs came last week


----------



## 2Tiggies

MyBubbles said:


> I'm excited because it's nearly single digit dance day... Plus all I need to do is pack because the planning folder is all finished since my Disney docs came last week



How many days?  I can't see your ticker (did it also disappear?)


----------



## jtlover

les2425 said:


> married life, it just over 24hrs since we got married.
> 
> les



Congratulations


----------



## Twilight Terror

NicolaUK said:


> In precisely 2 weeks we'll be arriving in Orlando



We're not far behind you! 2 weeks today we will be heading to Gatwick; 2 weeks and a day, we'll be landing in Orlando! *fingers crossed*


----------



## les2425

hi yes i do feel different and full of giggles at the momennt, both of us walking around with a stupid grin on are faces.

les & bev


----------



## jackieleanne

les2425 said:


> married life, it just over 24hrs since we got married.
> 
> les



Congratulations Les.


----------



## zippy99

Congratulations Les!!

Today - I am most looking forward to seeing Toy Story 3 in 3D.


----------



## misscrossbee

Today I'm looking forward to sunshine and warm weather.  It is SO cold here!


----------



## 2Tiggies

misscrossbee said:


> Today I'm looking forward to sunshine and warm weather.  It is SO cold here!



YES!!  I had to go out a couple of hours ago and came back into the house to dig out our winter coats 

Needless to say, I am now completely preoccupied with thoughts of the sun on my skin


----------



## MyBubbles

2Tiggies said:
			
		

> How many days?  I can't see your ticker (did it also disappear?)[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> It's only 12 days now! I'm on my iPhone at the minute so I can't see my ticker. I'll need to investigate when I get home because it's been an 11 month countdown and I need to see the finish line ;-)


----------



## mel_ntu

Flying to Orlando on the last minute "jaunt" I have just booked for the husband and I in 2 weeks. 

Flights, hotel, car hire and park tickets sorted.  Esta completed, passports and suitcases retrieved and camera located (not sure where the charger is at the moment though )

Can't wait.  Its been 2 years almost exactly since we last went and that was only for a week, so a fortnight will be bliss. Plus we have gotten married inbetween visits so this will be kind of like a second honeymoon for us. 

Disney overload this year, we are also taking our nephews to disneyland paris in October  can't wait for that too.

Mel


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wow Mel, you don't muck about do you?!  Having had over a year to plan this trip I can't imagine pulling it all together in 2 weeks ....


----------



## MrsTigger

misscrossbee said:


> Today I'm looking forward to sunshine and warm weather.  It is SO cold here!



ME TOOOOOOOO!! I'm freezing, we've been outside most of the day doing jobs and it's sooo cold and windy I am def looking forward to some sun


----------



## 2Tiggies

MyBubbles said:


> It's only 12 days now! I'm on my iPhone at the minute so I can't see my ticker. I'll need to investigate when I get home because it's been an 11 month countdown and I need to see the finish line ;-)



Don't worry, it's here.  I only couldn't see it while I was posting.  Have you seen mine?  Had to start all over AGAIN!!!!


----------



## misscrossbee

2Tiggies said:


> YES!!  I had to go out a couple of hours ago and came back into the house to dig out our winter coats
> 
> Needless to say, I am now completely preoccupied with thoughts of the sun on my skin



Yep, after braving the cold and wind while taking the dog out I ran back in and threw my winter coat on to go to the shops.  

Of course, half a day in Orlando and I'll be moaning about the heat and humidity.  There's just no pleasing me.


----------



## 2Tiggies

misscrossbee said:


> Of course, half a day in Orlando and I'll be moaning about the heat and humidity.  There's just no pleasing me.



No, trust me, I don't moan about the heat   There are some things I know better than to complain about ....


----------



## zippy99

I simply LOVED Toy Story 3 

The thing that really got me is when in the intro credits they show the Disney Castle with fireworks above it.  I felt all fuzzy & warm inside and then was overcome with emotion and started to cry!!

Am I the only one that silly??


----------



## 2Tiggies

zippy99 said:


> Am I the only one that silly??



Silly?  I have no idea what you're talking about ....


----------



## Twilight Terror

mel_ntu said:


> Flying to Orlando on the last minute "jaunt" I have just booked for the husband and I in 2 weeks.
> 
> Flights, hotel, car hire and park tickets sorted.  Esta completed, passports and suitcases retrieved and camera located (not sure where the charger is at the moment though )



Wow, that's some dedication! 2 weeks to plan everything - yikes! I have 2011 planning already underway, and 2012 penciled into the diary!

We leave in 2 weeks as well. What day are you flying and where/who you flying with? What lovely hotel did you manage to get yourselves into in such short time?


----------



## mel_ntu

Flying monarch from lgw on 11th staying at Marriott royal palms. Been a manic year so think this is just what we need.

Quick question, do you think there is any hope of us getting a table at teppan edo and ohanas or has the ship sailed on that one .... am also keeping fingers crossed for sci fi cafe at dhs...

Just the 2 of us which makes life so much easier, if there were kids involved I wouldn't even attempt last minute.

When we last did it we stayed at SSR,  booking the week before and that worked out fine. Am sure we will be ok, even if we are staying off property this time.

Mel


----------



## 2Tiggies

Hi Mel, it might be difficult, but ADRs are not impossible at the last minute.  On the Restaurants board under the Dining Reservatons sub forum there is a thread for Cancelled ADRs for each upcoming month.  You would want the September one.  People who are needing to cancel post on there before doing so to give others a chance to try and co-ordinate picking up the opening as soon as the cancellation is processed.  Keep checking the website daily too.


----------



## mel_ntu

Thanks, will head over and have a look
Mel


----------



## catherine

2Tiggies said:


> Hi Mel, it might be difficult, but ADRs are not impossible at the last minute.  On the Restaurants board under the Dining Reservatons sub forum there is a thread for Cancelled ADRs for each upcoming month.  You would want the September one.  People who are needing to cancel post on there before doing so to give others a chance to try and co-ordinate picking up the opening as soon as the cancellation is processed.  Keep checking the website daily too.



Also check on what's available while you're over there, try phoning early in the morning. We've had to cancel dinner ADRs and always try to phone and let them know as early as possible and there have always been people enquiring about availability before we've phoned.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am excited about having today off.  I am now going to get my Disney Loot Box down and start packing things into the cases and stash them up in the loft.  I suppose I had better get off the DIS and hop to it before schools get out 

I also might take a sniff of my US$ while I am at it.


----------



## MrsTigger

29 Days until some disney fun and 25days untill 3weeks off work Woooohoooo!!


----------



## crabbie1

MrsTigger said:


> 29 Days until some disney fun and 25days untill 3weeks off work Woooohoooo!!


Ditto
And tiggs I havent even thought about gettin the cases out the loft yet.Normally do it around now. Gettin a bit worried as Disney tickets not come yet AND I havent booked ME OR got Travel insurance OR got universal tickets.Seem less organised this time perhaps its because I get everything organised far to soon and am more relaxed about it all but ask me that in 3 weeks
Have a good day.


----------



## MrsTigger

crabbie1 said:


> Ditto
> And tiggs I havent even thought about gettin the cases out the loft yet.Normally do it around now. Gettin a bit worried as Disney tickets not come yet AND I havent booked ME OR got Travel insurance OR got universal tickets.Seem less organised this time perhaps its because I get everything organised far to soon and am more relaxed about it all but ask me that in 3 weeks
> Have a good day.



Did you book with uk disney? when do tickets normally arrive? I still need to get universal tickets trying to find the best place atm.


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> Ditto
> And tiggs I havent even thought about gettin the cases out the loft yet.Normally do it around now. Gettin a bit worried as Disney tickets not come yet AND I havent booked ME OR got Travel insurance OR got universal tickets.Seem less organised this time perhaps its because I get everything organised far to soon and am more relaxed about it all but ask me that in 3 weeks
> Have a good day.



Are you waiting for your vouchers to book ME?  I think you just need your reservation number and/or your resort and personal details to do it.  Are you struggling to find travel insurance?  Sorry, lots of questions. 

I just wrapped DD's surprise package this morning, ironed some of the new shorts and tees I got her and packed the basics into our cases.  Loft ladder is stashed away and all evidence erased.   It was so exciting going through all the things.  

I also packed my hand luggage things into my laptop backpack that I am taking and stashed that up too. Popped my little ADR / snack cards that I made into there as well - I forgot I had done them.  I feel so ready for this trip now.   Now for the countdown. 

Oh and of course I found some idle time to revisit some teenage-like behaviour by lying on my bedroom floor with my bare feet up on the radiator inhaling thewonderful scent of US Dollars  

Got to go and get DD from school now.  Feels strange being off today.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

What a great day!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

I am currently excited about the fact that a month or so ago, no matter what day or time I chose, I could not get a Hoop Dee Doo reservation. Now, at two weeks out, I've just scored a 9:30pm sitting on our first full day! Yayayayay!


----------



## stba2006

I'm excited that there is only 6 days to go until our 1 year dance.

We have waited 2 years so far, so with just 1 to go i can't help but get excited


----------



## Grumpy McScrooge

I only have 9(thats right 9!!) working days left until holiday shame about the non-working days left


----------



## wideeyes

I am excited that I am going to NYC on monday and in less than 3 week then will have to just wait less than 4 months to WDW and staying at BCV. Also booking California when I get back from NYC for next year.


----------



## misscrossbee

Right now I'm excited that as of today my WDW holiday is officially paid in full!

I'm also excited that the Skechers sandals I ordered for my trip have arrived this afternoon and that I found a good deal on a pair of Skechers Shape Ups that I also wanted for my trip, and those have been ordered.  

The rumours are true: I'm easily pleased...


----------



## disneydaft

In 2 weeks time we will be less than an hour away from landing


----------



## zippy99

I am excited that I started my new job today - after being made redundant.

At one stage there was such a big black cloud over whether we could go on holiday - and now the balance is paid and I am earning again for extra spending money


----------



## 2Tiggies

zippy99 said:


> I am excited that I started my new job today - after being made redundant.
> 
> At one stage there was such a big black cloud over whether we could go on holiday - and now the balance is paid and I am earning again for extra spending money



Congratulations Zippy.  I shall have to drink a toast to you and a happy successful journey in your new job!  
Are you staying at the Poly?  That's my goal .... eventually!  You'll have to enjoy it twice as much for the both of us!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm most excited for being away from the hellish pit that is my work for 2 entire weeks to bask in the glorious sunshine and run around a mass of concrete acting like a 5 year old. I can't wait. 

I had a dream I was at Universal the other day and my friend's ticket didn't work. Whilst she was getting it sorted the TM who came over to help turned out to be Scooby Doo dressed as Superman  (though I've no clue as to why Superman. I guess even in dream form I'm a DC>Marvel gal )
I'm definiatly getting excited, I'm even Florida dreamin'


----------



## Twilight Terror

disneydaft said:


> In 2 weeks time we will be less than an hour away from landing



Snap! Which flight are you on, from where?


----------



## Tink2312

I'm excited that 8 weeks today will be my last day at work before my holiday - 57 days and counting!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

LoodlesNoodles said:


> I'm most excited for being away from the hellish pit that is my work for 2 entire weeks to bask in the glorious sunshine and run around a mass of concrete acting like a 5 year old. I can't wait.



  Your ticker is looking good.  Sorry that you are unhappy at work.  Just think of it as a means to get to where you want to go. 

Two of the best things about going to Disney: 


I don't have to wear a suit/jacket/heels
I don't have to act my age


I have hit the 30 day mark!  We're counting now


----------



## MrsTigger

LoodlesNoodles said:


> I'm most excited for being away from the hellish pit that is my work for 2 entire weeks to bask in the glorious sunshine and run around a mass of concrete acting like a 5 year old. I can't wait.



 That pretty much sums up how I'm feeling this morning! Roll on 27 days!!


----------



## disneydaft

Twilight Terror said:


> Snap! Which flight are you on, from where?



Thomas Cook from Glasgow. What about you?


----------



## T16GEM

I'm excited that I just did all of our ESTAS and they all came back as approved!


----------



## jackieleanne

T16GEM said:


> I'm excited that I just did all of our ESTAS and they all came back as approved!



Yay


----------



## MrsTigger

25days!!!! Need a say anymore


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

2Tiggies said:


> Your ticker is looking good.  Sorry that you are unhappy at work.  Just think of it as a means to get to where you want to go.
> 
> Two of the best things about going to Disney:
> 
> 
> I don't have to wear a suit/jacket/heels
> I don't have to act my age




Exactly!

21 days, 21 days, 21 days!!!


----------



## suzybear6

It's begining to feel very real!  
Our US tickets came in the post a couple of days ago 
MNSSHP ticket just need printing 
I've just bought our Discovery Cove tickets 

The excitment is definitely building here!  

Luv Suzy


----------



## Twilight Terror

disneydaft said:


> Thomas Cook from Glasgow. What about you?



VA from Gatwick lol!

I am sad that our Discovery Cove tickets came this morning, but with the wrong names on!! But very happy that Travel Republic have been great at getting it sorted and getting them reprinted - hopefully they will be here tomorrow! 

Also excited that it's SDD day!!!!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Received an email today, telling me my flight tickets have been posted!  
Can't wait now!


----------



## scotlass

zippy99 said:


> I am excited that I started my new job today - after being made redundant.
> 
> At one stage there was such a big black cloud over whether we could go on holiday - and now the balance is paid and I am earning again for extra spending money



nice one ...



Ive just been trying to fix up a meet with DIS friends.....so Im excited about that !!!


----------



## Lizzybear

Planning next year's trip in general! Hoping for November/December time for the Christmas decs and MVMCP


----------



## torsie24

I'm excited because our 11 nights at the Boardwalk as the main part of our honeymoon is all booked!!!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

I'm excited because I've just booked us on a Passholder exclusive event while we are away. It is on the same day that we go to Discovery Cove, so will have to make sure we are at DC very early to get one of the first swims.


----------



## MrsTigger

22 days!!!


----------



## torsie24

MrsTigger said:


> 22 days!!!


Eeeeeeeeeeee!! That's SO close!

I just realised I'm now at 198!! Under 200!! YAY!


----------



## MrsTigger

torsie24 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeee!! That's SO close!
> 
> I just realised I'm now at 198!! Under 200!! YAY!



I know.... and after so long of waiting!! 

Yay not only is it a trip but your wedding  and a disney wedding at that  jealous!!


----------



## Lisash

Double digits!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

After a vile day at work I am looking forward to 16 precious nights away from it, in just 32 days!!!!!!


----------



## disneydaft

4 days left at work  7 Sleeps till airport hotel 
8 Sleeps till Orlando!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneydaft said:


> 4 days left at work  7 Sleeps till airport hotel
> 8 Sleeps till Orlando!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now that is close!  



torsie24 said:


> I just realised I'm now at 198!! Under 200!! YAY!



Half way to your DDD!


----------



## Twilight Terror

disneydaft said:


> 4 days left at work  7 Sleeps till airport hotel
> 8 Sleeps till Orlando!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yayay! Snappy! 6 sleeps till the airport, 7 sleeps till Orlando! Next Monday I shall be home baby! (Although will probably get to spend two weeks worrying about my  )


----------



## torsie24

2Tiggies said:


> Half way to your DDD!



Eee - I hadn't thought of that! 



Twilight Terror said:


> (Although will probably get to spend two weeks worrying about my  )



I'm trying to ignore that worry this far out, but it will be hard.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm excited about the Heroes concert on Sunday at twickenham - I can't wait.....


----------



## Twilight Terror

torsie24 said:


> I'm trying to ignore that worry this far out, but it will be hard.



Unfortunately, it's something that I can't avoid. My  was diagnosed with heart failure back in May. She is reasonably stable at the moment, but stress is not a good thing for her. And the reality is, the worst could happen today, tomorrow, next month - no one knows


----------



## torsie24

Twilight Terror said:


> Unfortunately, it's something that I can't avoid. My  was diagnosed with heart failure back in May. She is reasonably stable at the moment, but stress is not a good thing for her. And the reality is, the worst could happen today, tomorrow, next month - no one knows


----------



## matt1902

Just got our Disney tickets through for May next year... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 2Tiggies

matt1902 said:


> Just got our Disney tickets through for May next year... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



  When is your wedding Matt?


----------



## MrsTigger

3 weeks today and I will be in the WDW hehe i think we will just be landing around now


----------



## Eliza32

I'm most excited about the fact that I have just finished work for 20 days, have got tomorrow to pack and then we're off to the world for a whole 14 days!!!!


----------



## torsie24

MrsTigger said:


> 3 weeks today and I will be in the WDW hehe i think we will just be landing around now


Jealous!!

I think toniht I'm going to knuckle down and do some proper planning, and try adn lay out our ADRs as we only have a fortnight until ADR day. :


----------



## Twilight Terror

Im excited that the washing machine is currently turning my white fabric bright pink ready for my Cheshire Cat costume! haha


----------



## MrsTigger

Eliza32 said:


> I'm most excited about the fact that I have just finished work for 20 days, have got tomorrow to pack and then we're off to the world for a whole 14 days!!!!



I can't WAIT to be finishing work for 3 weeks!! I bet it feels great 


torsie24 said:


> Jealous!!
> 
> I think toniht I'm going to knuckle down and do some proper planning, and try adn lay out our ADRs as we only have a fortnight until ADR day. :



hehe ADR's... it won't be long at all. I hope we're going to get to see some of the wedding pics. I have just been nosing at a dis brides pics on fb 



Twilight Terror said:


> Im excited that the washing machine is currently turning my white fabric bright pink ready for my Cheshire Cat costume! haha



Your ticket is very exciting


----------



## pigby

So jealous of all you people going soon (going anywhere soon really!) Not planning anymore holidays until next summer. 

I am now most excited about starting the planning process for next August - which will last a full 12 months nearly - keeps me going through the cold chilly months


----------



## cassidyh

I'm past the 50-day mark!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

*23 days to go*


----------



## janiebubble

that my very dear friend has unexpectedly gifted me a night at the Boardwalk with his DVC points ... so on my ninth trip to the World I'll be finally staying on property ... on my birthday    I'm so so excited!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm excited that my friend has finally agreed to let me buy the Frequent Fear Pass for Universal instead of just one the day.


----------



## JonFozz

We are going over Christmas and New Year and I'm most excited/looking forward to is look on my wife's face when we take her for her surprise Lunch at The Castle followed by Illuminations cruise on NYD when she turns 40.......... also quite excited about the Richard Petty Rookie Experience I have booked for my 40th


----------



## catherine

I'm really excited that I changed our return flight date for our next trip and we're going to have extra days there. To top it of It cost over £200 less than I was quoted on Mon!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

pigby said:


> So jealous of all you people going soon (going anywhere soon really!) Not planning anymore holidays until next summer.
> 
> I am now most excited about starting the planning process for next August - which will last a full 12 months nearly - keeps me going through the cold chilly months



This trip that is coming so soon for me was not quite so soon when I booked it last May (or late April?).  The time arrives ..... eventually.  Enjoy the planning.  One thing about having booked so far out this time is that I really enjoyed my planning.  From the outset it seemed so far away that I wasn't really counting.  All of a sudden I am wondering how I am going to get all my (non Disney related) things done before we go! 



catherine said:


> I'm really excited that I changed our return flight date for our next trip and we're going to have extra days there. To top it of It cost over £200 less than I was quoted on Mon!!



That sounds like an amazing deal.  And an extra night?  Priceless!!!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Have just come over very hyper, realised it's 29 days AND 103 days!! That's virtually 2 trips in double digits!!!


----------



## catherine

2Tiggies said:


> This trip that is coming so soon for me was not quite so soon when I booked it last May (or late April?).  The time arrives ..... eventually.  Enjoy the planning.  One thing about having booked so far out this time is that I really enjoyed my planning.  From the outset it seemed so far away that I wasn't really counting.  All of a sudden I am wondering how I am going to get all my (non Disney related) things done before we go!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an amazing deal.  And an extra night?  Priceless!!!!



We're having an extra 4 nights!   I managed to get a bit of extra time of at work!


----------



## stba2006

I can't wait for my first Character Dining breakfast


----------



## CustardTart

Get down on it in Boogie Wonderland!!!!!!!! 
And do my *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chilly

CustardTart said:


> Get down on it in Boogie Wonderland!!!!!!!!
> And do my *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## torsie24

CustardTart said:


> Get down on it in Boogie Wonderland!!!!!!!!
> And do my *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Eeeee! I'll dance to that!!

     
    
   
  
​


----------



## MrsTigger

CustardTart said:


> Get down on it in Boogie Wonderland!!!!!!!!
> And do my *SINGLE DIGIT DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 Def like the sound of a SDD!!






Today I am very excited to be escaping reality for 16 days with the sunshine and nothing to worry about apart from which ride to go on next


----------



## torsie24

I'm excited because I just checked my day countdown and my wedding is 200 days today!

Which means tomorrow I'm in the 100s!!!!!!!

Eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

torsie24 said:


> I'm excited because I just checked my day countdown and my wedding is 200 days today!
> 
> Which means tomorrow I'm in the 100s!!!!!!!
> 
> Eeeeeeeeee!



How exciting! 

I'm excited that I got my suitcase down and found my trip planning book from last year. Time to update the information and get my nerd on!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Only two days left of work! That is exciting, although also annoying because I have sooooo much to prepare before I go away!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Double post, but...

I'm excited about the fact I'm about to take the cats to the cattery, get my dollars, then head to the airport!!!!!


----------



## torsie24

Twilight Terror said:


> Double post, but...
> 
> I'm excited about the fact I'm about to take the cats to the cattery, get my dollars, then head to the airport!!!!!


Eeeeeeeeee - have wonderful time!!!!!

TR when you get home please!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

torsie24 said:


> Eeeeeeeeee - have wonderful time!!!!!
> 
> TR when you get home please!!!!!!!!



Torsie, if you are like so many of us and use TR's as a means of survival between trips, hopefully you will have another one to read.  I want to attempt my first TR when we get back too!


----------



## PChef

I've been printing out lots of stuff, ADR numbers, our plan, all the ticket vouchers etc.!! Might do a countdown calendar and pretend it's for the boys!!


----------



## gemmybear83

I have just made spa reservations for the Mandara spa at the Dolphin via their concierge


----------



## MrsTigger

Hehe I'm SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

gemmybear83 said:


> I have just made spa reservations for the Mandara spa at the Dolphin via their concierge



That sounds so indulgent! 



MrsTigger said:


> Hehe I'm SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!



Yep, I'm keeping a close eye on your ticker


----------



## MrsTigger

I think I might get another one so I can see it in week and days


----------



## TCO

I didn't think I'd care at all but after all the planning for our first time on DDP I am mega excited about the food! 

But mainly I'm most excited about getting there and going to Downtown Disney into World of Disney and just knowing me are there again, such happy memories of our honeymoon last year


----------



## 2Tiggies

TCO said:


> I didn't think I'd care at all but after all the planning for our first time on DDP I am mega excited about the food!
> 
> But mainly I'm most excited about getting there and going to Downtown Disney into World of Disney and just knowing me are there again, such happy memories of our honeymoon last year



Is this an anniversary trip by any chance?


----------



## torsie24

I'm excited as I got an e-mail yesterday from the Grand Floridian IPO.

I didn't know they'd e-mail me! Now I'm excited to e-mail back with all our ADRs!


----------



## TCO

2Tiggies said:


> Is this an anniversary trip by any chance?



Nope, well unless you count 1.5 years


----------



## 2Tiggies

TCO said:


> Nope, well unless you count 1.5 years



Well I suppose every day is an anniversary ... just not a rounded number   I just asked because you mentioned your honeymoon trip.  Sorry, I don't mean to be nosy but I have a habit of getting caught up in other people's excitement.  Nonetheless, may it be a very special one.


----------



## wideeyes

I am excited about my daughter playing in the sand at Beach Club - something she has been wanting to do for a while now! Its her disney dream


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> I am excited about my daughter playing in the sand at Beach Club - something she has been wanting to do for a while now! Its her disney dream



How old is she? 


I have just printed off my itinerary and my LGMH's   Going to print my packing list tomorrow.


----------



## wideeyes

She is 8 and been asking to stay at the beach club since she was 5.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> She is 8 and been asking to stay at the beach club since she was 5.



Aw   My DD has been asking for nearly 2 years to stay at POFQ .... not that the picture of the slide/pool that features in almost every brochure or web page advertising it has anything to do with it


----------



## MrsTigger

10 working days left
13 days until I officially start my holiday
and 15 days until I'm on plane

Haappppppy!!


----------



## wideeyes

2Tiggies said:


> Aw   My DD has been asking for nearly 2 years to stay at POFQ .... not that the picture of the slide/pool that features in almost every brochure or web page advertising it has anything to do with it



My daughter wanted to stay there too because of the slide on our first trip, we ended up at POR though.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> My daughter wanted to stay there too because of the slide on our first trip, we ended up at POR though.



They must be spot on with their advertising!  I wonder if it is appeal to a certain age .... my DD is also 8!  

I am getting really excited now.


----------



## disneydaft

Going to the airport hotel in 3 hours. Well we are if the dryer finishes and we get the packing finished.

BoB the dog is already away to the kennels


----------



## gemmybear83

We booked a Disney Dream cruise last night and managed to get one of the oversized font facing cabins


----------



## wayneg

gemmybear83 said:


> We booked a Disney Dream cruise last night and managed to get one of the oversized font facing cabins



Haven't seen anything about cabin sizes, have you a link to a thread/site with info? 
We always booked SPR on Magic/Wonder paid for inside but got the obstructed views, didn't know which to book on Dream so I just accepted best it offered.


----------



## Rohais

Only three days until 12 months exactly from our departure date!


----------



## brer_rabbit

I'm excited because 8 weeks today my boyfriend and I will be checking into Wilderness Lodge for 3 nights, followed by 3 nights at Portofino Bay at Universal


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneydaft said:


> Going to the airport hotel in 3 hours. Well we are if the dryer finishes and we get the packing finished.
> 
> BoB the dog is already away to the kennels



I may be too late unless you have internet access at the airport, but HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!


----------



## gemmybear83

wayneg said:


> Haven't seen anything about cabin sizes, have you a link to a thread/site with info?
> We always booked SPR on Magic/Wonder paid for inside but got the obstructed views, didn't know which to book on Dream so I just accepted best it offered.



Wayne if you have a look at the deck plan the cabins right at the front of the ship on 6-8 each have two corner cabins that look quite a bit bigger   We are booked into one of these.  Its rumoured that they may have 2 windows but no one knows yet or what the layout is.

They are category 9A we only paid about £30 more than the highest inside cabin


----------



## wayneg

gemmybear83 said:


> Wayne if you have a look at the deck plan the cabins right at the front of the ship on 6-8 each have two corner cabins that look quite a bit bigger   We are booked into one of these.  Its rumoured that they may have 2 windows but no one knows yet or what the layout is.
> 
> They are category 9A we only paid about £30 more than the highest inside cabin



Wasn't bothered for next years cruise, Karen & Matt want the virtual porthole just wondered if there was any inside oinfo about or only rumours. We have got cabin 6501.
http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/photos/DisneyDreamDeckPlan.jpg


----------



## luke

Logged into the Castaway Club page and seeing our cruise for next year there was pretty cool


----------



## crabbie1

just logged into VA website to check hand luggage size ,to see 7 days 22 hrs and so many minsStill feel sick though looking at the planes


----------



## wideeyes

Arriving at DLP in 6 days eeek!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

my tickets arrived today! Having them in my hand made it so much more real. Just 9 more sleeps. 
Only 8 more days of work


----------



## dixonsontour

1 month to go!!!

I've been thinking all day this time next month we'll be there. Still can't quite belive we're going again.


----------



## MrsTigger

I'm going to start packing on the weekend  can't believe how close it is now.


----------



## T16GEM

I'm excited that there is a possibility that my best friend and her dh may be able to come with us again!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I'm excited that in three weeks time we should be in Heathrow getting ready to board!!!


----------



## torsie24

I would LOVE to ride Tower of Terror today!

So I'm excited for our first day as we'll be at DHS rope drop!


----------



## 2Tiggies

torsie24 said:


> I would LOVE to ride Tower of Terror *today!*



It has been known to be less frightening than some days at work 

I am excited because I finally managed to find a Disney Store with DD's MNSSHP costume http://www.disneystore.co.uk/girls-costumes-fairies-rosetta-costume/p/14294/300062/.  They will keep it for me until Saturday.  None in her size online and I have phoned so many stores it is unreal.  Very chuffed.  Now to get my party tickets.


----------



## T16GEM

2Tiggies said:


> It has been known to be less frightening than some days at work
> 
> :



 so true!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

This time next week I'll be boarding!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

LoodlesNoodles said:


> This time next week I'll be boarding!!



2 Weeks today


----------



## wideeyes

2Tiggies said:


> It has been known to be less frightening than some days at work
> 
> I am excited because I finally managed to find a Disney Store with DD's MNSSHP costume http://www.disneystore.co.uk/girls-costumes-fairies-rosetta-costume/p/14294/300062/.  They will keep it for me until Saturday.  None in her size online and I have phoned so many stores it is unreal.  Very chuffed.  Now to get my party tickets.



My DD got that one for Christmas and wore it to meet the fairies at MK. They loved it.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> My DD got that one for Christmas and wore it to meet the fairies at MK. *They loved it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So do I   They have 2 online, but the other Rosetta one is all one colour: shocking pink.  Looks great, but I thought this one looked a bit nicer for an 8 year old IYKWIM.


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you've decided to do the party - I hope your DD enjoys it. Have you seen the pics from the first party  - they were on a link at the top of the main board - got me very excited - need to show my DD tonight.


----------



## wideeyes

2Tiggies said:


> wideeyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DD got that one for Christmas and wore it to meet the fairies at MK. *They loved it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So do I   They have 2 online, but the other Rosetta one is all one colour: shocking pink.  Looks great, but I thought this one looked a bit nicer for an 8 year old IYKWIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely dress, it is different from anything you can buy at WDW too so they are not wearing the same dress as 100s of other girls. The fairies are great, Rosetta was like "wow, your a flower talent fairy like me!"
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> 2Tiggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely dress, it is different from anything you can buy at WDW too so they are not wearing the same dress as 100s of other girls. The fairies are great, Rosetta was like "wow, your a flower talent fairy like me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went on the US site to see what they had and their range is completely different.  It did cross my mind that I could try and pick one up offsite before the party but that is just added pressure and I also want to reveal the dress as part of her surprise.  What did you do with your DD's hair?
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> Glad you've decided to do the party - I hope your DD enjoys it. Have you seen the pics from the first party  - they were on a link at the top of the main board - got me very excited - need to show my DD tonight.



Oh yes, been watching for the pics and posts on the thread since midnight on the first party day   Now that I have the dress sorted it's a done deal.  I am ordering my tickets tonight.  If you collect them from Will Call do you get the proper plastic tickets?  I am so excited now.  But NO MORE EXTRAS!  I have spent so much more and booked so much more than I wanted to.  But then I know that even when I come home and it's all over, I never regret it.


----------



## MrsTigger

5 More days at work next week and then I'm done hehe all week I will be thinking this time next week LOL


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrsTigger said:


> 5 More days at work next week and then I'm done hehe all week I will be thinking this time next week LOL



I shall be keeping a sharp eye for that SDD in two days time.  Expect a PM from me if you forget


----------



## crabbie1

2 more days at work monday to pack(DON'T SHOUT AT ME) tuesday morning at Uni then checking and rechecking and checking.........................


----------



## zippy99

My Disney holiday - am snuggled up with kids in our dressing gowns me with a glass of red wine watching Disney films yay - good times!!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

2Tiggies said:


> 2 Weeks today



Yay! It'll soon be time


----------



## scojos

crabbie1 said:


> 2 more days at work monday to pack(DON'T SHOUT AT ME) tuesday morning at Uni then checking and rechecking and checking.........................



as the queen of packing, and being about 2 mins drive away...want a hand?


----------



## crabbie1

scojos said:


> as the queen of packing, and being about 2 mins drive away...want a hand?


Your on!!!! Me and DD have tried on our halloween costumes tonight and I have gone as far as putting all toiletres meds,makeup,food in 2 small hand luggage cases(just out the way),sorted DD clothes and mine put in another but not planning on taking too much as buying stuff and will wash at SSR/Aklv.Minimal toiletries due to hotels providing them so with 3 big suitcases a rucksack and 2 cabin sized cases it will have to be pretty spread out as the whole lot would go in 2 cases easily. Have always taken too much but have been really strict this time as plan to spend approx$1000 in the shopping malls.DB present to me  for my 40th while we are there. Want some uggs new bag, atch, THjeans perfume and some disney bits and pieces.There is no way I will spend all that on myself I will buy DD and DB somethings as well. Cant believe it is only 4 whole days till we go.Sereal.
And just got a ressie at t-rex by ringing direct when Disney said nothing availible.Got first date I asked for and time so nice suprice for DD


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am excited because I now have DDs costume and ...... MNSSHP TICKETS!!!! 

I even printed out the party map onto a glossy A4 sheet of photo paper.  Talk about OTT!


----------



## wideeyes

2Tiggies said:


> wideeyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went on the US site to see what they had and their range is completely different.  It did cross my mind that I could try and pick one up offsite before the party but that is just added pressure and I also want to reveal the dress as part of her surprise.  What did you do with your DD's hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just had her hair down like normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Tiggies

wideeyes said:


> 2Tiggies said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just had her hair down like normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I got the party tickets last night and opted to collect them from Will Call.  Printed the party map, Disney UK said my packet of papers was posted yesterday so I know to look out for them so I can hide them when they arrive and now I am cleaning out my cupboards to make space to hide my piles of things to be packed.  Well okay, I am typing now, now cleaning, but I made a good start this afternoon
Click to expand...


----------



## zippy99

Silly one really for my present 'most excited' moment - but I just got a text message from my brother saying he loves me.

'Tis special as I only found my brother 2 months ago after 23 years - we saw each other as kids but his mum re-married and contact with him and seeing me and our Dad stopped.  Just a few months ago we found him on Facebook, sadly he did not know our Dad has passed away 9 years ago ironically at the same time as his mother.  Whilst amazing for us it has been a shock for him as he had no blood family left and suddenly three sisters appear.  

It is the first time he has said that to me and aside from the fact he is the spitting image of our late father, dare I say it - that one message has bought me more happiness and excitement than all the disney magic in the world.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

zippy99 said:


> Silly one really for my present 'most excited' moment - but I just got a text message from my brother saying he loves me.
> 
> 'Tis special as I only found my brother 2 months ago after 23 years - we saw each other as kids but his mum re-married and contact with him and seeing me and our Dad stopped.  Just a few months ago we found him on Facebook, sadly he did not know our Dad has passed away 9 years ago ironically at the same time as his mother.  Whilst amazing for us it has been a shock for him as he had no blood family left and suddenly three sisters appear.
> 
> It is the first time he has said that to me and aside from the fact he is the spitting image of our late father, dare I say it - that one message has bought me more happiness and excitement than all the disney magic in the world.



That's lovely! Congrats! 


I'm excited that I've got just 4 more days of work left! And none of those are a weekend!!! 
Also, I'm excited that I miss putting my mid season sale up! (Though I do have to do all the prep for it and leave incredibly detailed instructions for my part timer to do it and hope/pray that'll be enough )

And I've just 'finished' my trip planning tips and hints book! 
All I have to do now is get my butt in gear and actually pack. 
Oh, and manage to get through the next few days at work.


----------



## 2Tiggies

zippy99 said:


> Si
> 
> It is the first time he has said that to me and aside from the fact he is the spitting image of our late father, dare I say it - that one message has bought me more happiness and excitement than all the disney magic in the world.



  Maybe some day your brother will get to visit Disney with you and you can share the magic 

And FWIW, I don't think there is anything silly about that.


----------



## scotlass

3 weeks for now I will be in the ESPN club watchin The Saints with ma DIS Who Dat army !!!

Then we will head to MK for evening magic hours.

I CANT WAIT !!!!


----------



## Dollyrar

I only have one more Monday to work!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I am excited about switching the tv on in the room when we arrive and watching Stacey present Disneys best bits!! I love that show and always know I'm back on site once she starts chirping!!

"Erm love roller coasters... love Aerosmith... Hellooooo"!!


----------



## fizz13

right now I am excited about paying the final balance on my holiday in 10 days, not parting with the money obviously but that then I know we really really are going!!!!


----------



## TCO

In about 50 hours I will try my first Dole Whip!

Just checked into flight online now to try and think what needs doing!


----------



## torsie24

TCO said:


> In about 50 hours I will try my first Dole Whip!
> 
> Just checked into flight online now to try and think what needs doing!


I'm so jealous!!!!!!!

P.S. If like me you fond the dole whip too sweet, on another visit try vanilla float with rootbeer. Nomnomnom!

On second thoughts - Even if you love Dole Whip try the vanilla and root beer anyway!

Have an amazing trip! The crowds are really low at the moment!


----------



## Pinky166

I'm excited as I just booked our pre holiday stay at the Hilton LGW Hotel for January & better still it cost nothing as I used some of my Tesco Clubcard vouchers.


----------



## higgy66

Just booked 2 weeks accommodation and park tickets for October next year and can't wait to get home tonight and for DH to come home so we can tell the the girls 

They knew we were planning to go but it's so much more exciting when it's actually booked. 

After showers tonight I'll make them some hot chocolate for supper and put the Disney DVD planning video on for them to watch before bed. 

DH and I watched it yesterday while they were playing as we couldn't decided between OKW & SSR. Everytime they showed you the parks and the fireworks I kept filling up. Am I a sap or what!


----------



## Disbabe

Having booked the flights and accomodation - our 1st EVER trip to Disneyland California and Los Angeles. CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

TCO said:


> In about 50 hours I will try my first Dole Whip!



Better make that two - I need someone to have one on my behalf while I am waiting to get there.


----------



## jjk

that I have just booked flights for Aug 2011


----------



## torsie24

Im excited about planning!!

Apirl 2011 were just released!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have my vouchers now and my daughter's Rosetta costume came today as well.  I wish she would go to sleep so I can take it out and look at it   Now lets hope it is the right size


----------



## Lizzybear

...Just the tiny little insignificant fact that me and my mum are jetting off for a sneaky week in October  Last minute decision and we're not doing WDW every day (will probably get tickets for 3 days) Feels a bit mad going for just a week but it's all the leave I have left until March and mum is having a foot op in December which will have her laid up for several months so we decided to just go for it now  No accomodation booked as yet but more than likely it'll be offsite unless I find a deluxe offer we can't refuse  After my last 2 trips being pretty full on (staying onsite with DDP and ADRs every day) it's definitely going to be a more chilled affair this time. I definitely want to book afternoon tea at the GF but we'll probably eat offsite mostly


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

Just printed some vouchers and important holiday bits. 
I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## gemmybear83

Lizzybear said:


> ...Just the tiny little insignificant fact that me and my mum are jetting off for a sneaky week in October  Last minute decision and we're not doing WDW every day (will probably get tickets for 3 days) Feels a bit mad going for just a week but it's all the leave I have left until March and mum is having a foot op in December which will have her laid up for several months so we decided to just go for it now  No accomodation booked as yet but more than likely it'll be offsite unless I find a deluxe offer we can't refuse  After my last 2 trips being pretty full on (staying onsite with DDP and ADRs every day) it's definitely going to be a more chilled affair this time. I definitely want to book afternoon tea at the GF but we'll probably eat offsite mostly



Sounds fab Lizzy!  There are some great offers on the Disney USA site!

I am really excited that I got my new passport yesterday and did my ESTA so I am officially allowed in the country!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

2 more days at work!


----------



## 2Tiggies

LoodlesNoodles said:


> 2 more days at work!



That is so exciting.  I doubt my time is going to drag.  I have 7 days left at work (Monday is a holiday) but I have to try and clear my desk by next Friday before I leave the office at noon.


----------



## Twilight Terror

I'm excited that I'm about to have a jacket potato with tuna and then head off to MNSSHP!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Twilight Terror said:


> I'm excited that I'm about to have a jacket potato with tuna and then head off to MNSSHP!



I like the sound of both of those - separately and as a combo Have fun!!!!


----------



## paulh

for me to say that we passed pre plaster inspection and are about to get some plaster on the walls
only taken me 18 months to get this far
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> for me to say that we passed pre plaster inspection and are about to get some plaster on the walls
> only taken me 18 months to get this far
> Paul



I was going to ask you on chat on Sunday how it was going, glad you are getting there.


----------



## paulh

wayneg said:


> I was going to ask you on chat on Sunday how it was going, glad you are getting there.



its been a long slog but now its time to hand over to other people ,Plasterers,Sperks and plumbers then its back to me to fit kitchen do floor tiles ect wil post some photos honest
Paul


----------



## paulh

will try toget all in next time


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> will try toget all in next time



Thats looks a bit different to the hole I saw last year. Looks great.


----------



## paulh

photos inside dont show too much but its one room 72m2 extension is 12.6 meters across the back and 8.6 down the side added 38m2 to house
Labour off love(or for the wife)
When plasterer came round asked did i think about going 2 story's up all the way round. Would have taken me 10 years 
Paul


----------



## crabbie1

Arriving in ORLANDO tomorrow


----------



## scotlass

crabbie1 said:


> Arriving in ORLANDO tomorrow






Hope you have a blast !!


Most excited.....this time in 3 weeks I will be eatin round the world with wonderful,dear and ridiculously close friends from the US I met on the DIS.

The World Wide Web is without doubt a most wonderful thing.


----------



## misscrossbee

This time in five weeks I'll be sitting on a plane to Orlando!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I love the look of single digits.


----------



## MrsTigger

I am very excited for 5pm on Saturday!! three more days at work and then I start my holiday


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

2Tiggies said:


> I love the look of single digits.



They look fabulous!


----------



## MrsTigger

Right now I fancy a dance hehe don't know why


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

I'm excited tat 12 hours from now I'll be happily sitting on a plane on my way to some sunshine and two whole weeks of freedom!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I'm excited about leaving whatever needs to be done around the house and going to bed now so that I can dream about Disney!   I am less excited about Tropical Storm Matthew.  It better blow elsewhere in a hurry.


----------



## MrsTigger

2Tiggies said:


> I'm excited about leaving whatever needs to be done around the house and going to bed now so that I can dream about Disney!   *I am less excited about Tropical Storm Matthew.  It better blow elsewhere in a hurry*.



I second that!!


----------



## MrsTigger

hehe only 1 day and 1 evening to go!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

MrsTigger said:


> hehe only 1 day and 1 evening to go!!



Check in time is on your doorstep now!  I am sure you will keep yourself busy until then.  That's why I have to stay at a hotel the night before.  For some reason after all the waiting, the last hour before you leave the house never seems long enough 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## ukool

This time next year i will be thier  woop woop


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am so excited about seeing the characters again. We watched Disney on Ice last night which was first class. I tear up and have to look away everytime Mickey comes out. What am I like!!


----------



## MrsTigger

2Tiggies said:


> Check in time is on your doorstep now!  I am sure you will keep yourself busy until then.  That's why I have to stay at a hotel the night before.  For some reason after all the waiting, the last hour before you leave the house never seems long enough
> 
> Sweet dreams!



I know hehe, this may sound odd but it really doesnt feel like I'm going anyway atm  we plan to have an early one tonight and then get up very early tomorrow so that we hopefully have a good sleep before our early start on tues. I just need to try and remember everything


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am presently in a flap about whether the costume I bought for DD to wear to MNSSHP is going to fit her.  I measured her tonight under the pretence that we need a few more items for her new uniform and she has grown taller and filled out a fair bit in the last month.


----------



## gemmybear83

Been up since 4:30am but managed to get my Palo reservations!  Back to bed now


----------



## 2Tiggies

Right, people, I have to say that I LOVE grandparents!  My folks are coming to fetch Tove now and take her out for an hour or so.  So I will be packing.  See you later.


----------



## wayneg

Found out We Will Rock you is coming to Grand Theatre Leeds next year, got front row tickets.
Wanted to see it in London for years but never managed to get good tickets.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Found out We Will Rock you is coming to Grand Theatre Leeds next year, got from row tickets.
> Wanted to see it in London for years but never managed to get good tickets.



Front row?  Wow! Worth the wait for you then!  

I am excited because ....... in an hour we are on our way to the airport hotel.  I keep having to remind myself to behave.  I am really not acting my age.  I was even walking (read skipping) on the way back from the office today. That is suspicious


----------



## torsie24

Today I got really excited thinking about the part in tower of terror when you get loaded into the dropshaft and can feel the heat from the outside!


----------



## 2Tiggies

torsie24 said:


> Today I got really excited thinking about the part in tower of terror when you get loaded into the dropshaft and can feel the heat from the outside!



This is so bizzarre!!  I was looking for this thread for ages late last night.  It seemed like a good one to bump.  Great minds ....!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am excited about having a washer and dryer in the unit. Isn't that sad!! 

But I always end up wasting pool time going back and forth to the laundry. This year one of my loads took soooooo long to dry I wanted to open the door but was frightened to! Thankfully a nice American lady came in and told me to go ahead and open it or I might still be standing there ... ...


----------



## Rohais

I'm excited about booking the Premier Inn for our overnight stay at Gatwick!


----------



## wayneg

Just booked our hotel for Feb 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2587310&page=2
(post #21)


----------



## taylor91

I'm excited about finishing semester 1 of uni in 4 weeks... I have an unbelievable amount of work to do before then  
Also looking forward to Christmas


----------



## Rohais

> I'm excited about finishing semester 1 of uni in 4 weeks... I have an unbelievable amount of work to do before then
> Also looking forward to Christmas



I know what you mean! I'm in my third year, and have 5 weeks left at uni...CRAZY amount of work!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

My red envelope arriving from Virgin


----------



## gemmybear83

I have got the cases down to start packing


----------

